# SMF Soap Making Challenge: September Discoloring FO



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Challenge date has been extended until the 27th at 11:59 pm Eastern time zone!

This month’s challenge will be the discoloring fragrance oil challenge. We all have them and sometimes it gets hard to decide what to do with them. I mean how many times can you use brown in soap? Not to mention the myriad of other color changes that happen in fragrance oils. 

The purpose of this challenge is to give you ideas for future discoloring FO batches. I’ve seen FO’s that discolor from any shade of brown, to oranges, even pinks, blues and greens. Any discoloring FO is a viable choice for this challenge. It does not have to be brown. You can use ANY mold or choice/shape. 

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 9/18/15 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 09/23/15 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced at the end of the month. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting. 

* The rules for this challenge are:*
1) You must use a discoloring FO

2) You must use at least 2 colors (Your discolor counts as one and so does TD as do any other colors. Example: A gradient of 5 colors would be 5 colors even if you only used 2 colors to mix)

3) One of your colors must be a color used in a well known brand (see explanation below)

4) You can use sections of the soap that contain no FO (portion that contains  FO must be minimum 1/5th of batch)

5) For homogeneity purposes, you *can* add color to your portion w/ the FO. BUT, the end color MUST be equal to or darker than what you add. 

6)If you DO add color to your FO portion, I need to see a portion of the batch w/ FO added but no additional color added. For example, add your FO to the batter, mix, take a small amount out, add the color, mix again.

7)I need to know the FO you used, usage rate, and supplier (What if someone just loves your soap??)

Step 3 is my little "twist" that I was referring to. I’ll explain it using the example I did for my demonstration.
The soap I made used Pink Sugar FO from The Candle Source. I used it at 6% ppo. The colors I chose were my FO discolor, white, and pink. The pink is actually “Victorias Secret Pink”. That’s what I mean by a well-known brand. 

Examples are (You definitely do not have to stick to this list!):
Tiffany Blue
Twitter Blue
Facebook Blue
UPS Gold
Fedex Green 
Fedex Purple
Victorias Secret Pink
You get the idea…

If you are in another country, don’t worry about the company being well known in the US. Just make sure it’s well known in your own country!

Entries must be in the entry thread (will post later) by 11:59 pm eastern time September 23rd.

*What do I need to see when you submit an entry?*
1. A picture of your soap when first cut

2. A picture of the soap after discoloration (minimum 48 hours)

3. If you used color in your DFO section for mixing purposes, I need to see the uncolored soap after a minimum of 48 hours so we can tell whether or not it's lighter/darker than the FO color. It would probably be good if both the soap with color and the uncolored soap were in the same picture.  Remember, this only applies if you have no other section of your soap with your DFO added and no color added.

4. What FO did you use? What amounts? Did you gel your soap?


Edits/clarifications as we go:
You CAN use sports team colors for your "brand" color
You CAN use a discoloring EO as your discoloring FO (I mean, EOs are fragrances after all.)
You CAN use multiple discoloring FO's in one batch. 
You CAN use brown as your label color (still not exactly happy with it but ok)

Ok, my video is below. Please understand that I've never done any kind of YouTube video ever before. Especially not soap related! I hope it’s not too bad. My brother came to visit this weekend and he was my soapy helper. So, if you hear another voice (or 2), you aren’t going crazy!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_biqO2eH0q0[/ame]


Pictures (FYI, I CPOP'ed this soap!!):

Soap after 48 hours
Soap in mold
Soap when freshly cut!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 31, 2015)

I think my color "Brand" of choice will be UPS brown...


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 31, 2015)

Mrs Spaceship signing up!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)


----------



## newbie (Aug 31, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3.  Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 31, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3.  Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 31, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3.  Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)
5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)
5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)
6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)
7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)
5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)
6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)
7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )
8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars   All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.)


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)
5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)
6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)
7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )
8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask  questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 	
9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)
2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)
3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)
4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)
5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)
6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)
7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )
8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars  All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 
9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)
10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Commoncenz, yes! I was waiting for someone to ask. Football (or other sports!) colors (university and NFL) count towards color "brands" becasue they are HIGHLY recognizable by their colors!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 31, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Commoncenz, yes! I was waiting for someone to ask. Football (or other sports!) colors (university and NFL) count towards color "brands" becasue they are HIGHLY recognizable by their colors!



Whoo Hoo! Somebody is getting an order from me tomorrow then. I have an idea that just may work and will use a fragrance that does not discolor to brown .... hopefully. lol


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

galaxy - I just had an idea but it involves a discoloring EO instead of a FO and unfortunately it also totally goes against my college team colors.  What sayeth you as far as using EOs instead of or in addition to a discoloring FO?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh yes, EOs are OK too. I think it should be any scent component!  I even  thought of including discoloring soap oils (like red palm) but I decided against it. I'll update the main thread as we go with these clarifications so there is less confusion. Btw, sorry K about all the rules. I but I like challenges with rules.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 31, 2015)

So use a color that is similar to a brand or logo and post what said logo is? I was a tad confused about that.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 31, 2015)

Hm! Hot topic is black and red, and I cant colour over all of the brown with black right, I have to leave some of it just brown? I'm going to be trying BB's nag champa for the first time, and I already knew it discolours- although I could go with tumblr blue and use my blueberry cobbler..


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, please post the brand or logo for what you choose. For example, if you choose to use the colors black and gold like commoncenz mentioned you would say "Steelers Black and Gold" or in my case with the pink "Victoria's Secret Pink". You should be trying your best to match the color.

ETA: Correct DG, you can not color your discoloring FO portion of the batter completely with black. Now, if you wanted to add FO to one portion and color it black then add FO to another portion and not color that portion that is OK. I just need to see at least 1/5th of the batter w/ the FO discolor. From here on discoloring FO will be abbreviated to DFO


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars  All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 1, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Hm! Hot topic is black and red, and I cant colour over all of the brown with black right, I have to leave some of it just brown? I'm going to be trying BB's nag champa for the first time, and I already knew it discolours- although I could go with tumblr blue and use my blueberry cobbler..



Nag Champa is the FO I used in part of my test batch tonight!  Great minds and all that.  If you go with it, I recommend going a wee bit heavy handed with it, because as far as the actual scent is concerned, at .5 it didn't seem terribly strong when I initially added it, and my other color scent at the same ratio seemed to overpower it once they were in the mold together. :?  
I'm just hoping that the ratio gives me a good enough discolor, because it had only got to a dark golden yellow by the time I molded, and now I have to wait until morning.

So I want to know what some of these FO's that discolor to something other than brown are!!  Somebody start a list in here pretty please so I can see how badly I need to go shopping?


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 1, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
> 
> Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:
> 
> ...



12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> Nag Champa is the FO I used in part of my test batch tonight!  Great minds and all that.  If you go with it, I recommend going a wee bit heavy handed with it, because as far as the actual scent is concerned, at .5 it didn't seem terribly strong when I initially added it, and my other color scent at the same ratio seemed to overpower it once they were in the mold together. :?
> I'm just hoping that the ratio gives me a good enough discolor, because it had only got to a dark golden yellow by the time I molded, and now I have to wait until morning.
> 
> So I want to know what some of these FO's that discolor to something other than brown are!!  Somebody start a list in here pretty please so I can see how badly I need to go shopping?



I'll keep that in mind, thank you!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

I was on a Facebook group FO prebuy where they had an FO called sea salt and agave. It discolors to a really pretty pink color. Of course, it doesn't go with the name at all.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)
12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)
12. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 1, 2015)

I assume if two people accidentially use the same logo, then it's ok?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, you can use the same logo/color as someone else. Please don't use a brown logo as your color. I think it kind of defeats the purpose... 

Btw, everyones parenthetical's are hilarious!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a question.. Can we use more than one discoloring FO if we have two that discolor differently? Also, can we use a non-discoloring FO in some sections (as opposed to leaving them unscented) as long as 1/5 has a discoloring scent?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

> I have a question.. Can we use more than one discoloring FO if we have two that discolor differently?



Yes



> Also, can we use a non-discoloring FO in some sections (as opposed to leaving them unscented) as long as 1/5 has* a *discoloring scent?



Also yes, key words in my rules are "at least one"

I love all the questions! The goal here really is to push the limits/have fun with it!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

Also, also, Galaxy your video is great!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

Really?? I was terrified you all were going to hate it... This was the first time my brother got to see me make CP Soap!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, I loved hearing your voice (as w/Saponista and Newbie's videos), it makes you seem more real.  And I liked it!  Also your brother was so sweet and happy to be helping, that whole aspect made me happy.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

The feels guys, the feels!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm giving this a go today. I really want my fragrance to discolour to brown, so I am in two minds about what to do. I have myrrh fragrance oil that turned my liquid soap a weird reddy brown, so I have a feeling it will do the same in bar soap. I also have a 'vanilla spice' fragrance that I bought on sale which I have no idea about whether it will discolour or accelerate, it is very vanillary so I'm pretty sure it will discolour. I want a deeper darker brown to go with my brand colour than the red brown so do I risk the other fragrance that I have absolutely no idea how it will perform?

I thought your video was great too galaxy. I love hearing people's voices, it makes you seem much more real to me now rather than just words on a screen.


----------



## vmakkers (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)
12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)
13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)
14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

Btw, I did learn something interesting with my FO when I made my soap. Gelled soap will discolor_ faster_ than non-gelled soap. So if you want a faster color change, gel your soap!

My little soapy bits that I put into my overflow mold are still a caramel color but the gelled soap itself (I CPOP'ed) became dark almost instantly. In fact, the top came out of the oven already brown. My thought/reasoning for this is that heat can accelerate reactions and the reason for discoloration is oxidation (in the case of a vanilla FO) which is a chemical reaction.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 1, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Btw, I did learn something interesting with my FO when I made my soap. Gelled soap will discolor_ faster_ than non-gelled soap. So if you want a faster color change, gel your soap!
> 
> My little soapy bits that I put into my overflow mold are still a caramel color but the gelled soap itself (I CPOP'ed) became dark almost instantly. In fact, the top came out of the oven already brown. My thought/reasoning for this is that heat can accelerate reactions and the reason for discoloration is oxidation (in the case of a vanilla FO) which is a chemical reaction.



Yes. I have an fo that discolors pink in ungelled yet turns deeper tan when gelled...something to keep in mind.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

I was thinking of trying a couple of different FO's that have different (both high) amts of vanilla - they will both be brown, rats - and definitely wanted to gel b/c of the above.  I'm not sure if these are going to end up being pretty soaps for me, but I am curious to learn about discoloration in a focused way.  I am glad that all of us are focusing on it at the same time!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...:shifty


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:



1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)



2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)



3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)



4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)



5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)



6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)



7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )



8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 



9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)



10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)



11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)



12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)



13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)



14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)



15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...:shifty

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)



11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)


----------



## dibbles (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)


----------



## osso (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, please copy this list and add on to sign up:

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)



11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)



11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)

20. gigisiguenza (I'm in but not sure what I'm gonna do yet )


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

I really want a good size slab mold for this one (ie; want depth *and* width), neither of which I have enough of (for what I have in mind) in my little BB slab.  This is one of those times when I really, really wish I was handy.  I am trying to restrain myself from going in search of yet another mold.

Darn you, Galaxy!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

Ally - I've been making mine out of foam core board and lining them with parchment paper. It's very inexpensive and easy to do.

Here's a link to a video that shows a way to make them. Her method is similar to mine. I'll post the other link when I find it 

  http://youtu.be/7_Hd0eFrfYs  

ETA here is another link    http://youtu.be/DwvlL2LajHU  

ETA 2 and I get the foam core board at the dollar store for a $1 each


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks, Gigi!  I have foam core, and can cut it, that is actually something that I can do.  Although, man, she is quick at cutting them. I take so long - and then still make mistakes - that I am tempted to just go to the dollar store and see if I can find something workable (also something the video reminded me about.)

Very useful, thanks again.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Oooo I have just realized I have an orange discolouring EO, lets see if it hits home depo orange


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Oooo I have just realized I have an orange discolouring EO, lets see if it hits home depo orange



DG Which one is it?


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 1, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Please don't use a brown logo as your color. I think it kind of defeats the purpose...



Oh I hope it doesn't! I see this as a great opportunity to see that brown DFO's really can be center point and beautiful.  I don't know my logo yet or my design, but I plan to use browns since so often I avoid them.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

complete fail, I forgot to put the scent, had to blend it all together and ruin my pretty swirls, sigh, well I gues it'll be the nag champa after all


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> DG Which one is it?


orange x 15 but I flubbed the batch


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 1, 2015)

Just so you know, if I hadn't been filming myself, that wouldve been me forgetting the scent in the video...

ETA: And I'm sorry DG, that always sucks.  I hope the nag champa one comes out even more beautiful!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 1, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Just so you know, if I hadn't been filming myself, that wouldve been me forgetting the scent in the video...
> 
> ETA: And I'm sorry DG, that always sucks.  I hope the nag champa one comes out even more beautiful!



It will! or I have other tries with blueberry delight, turkish mocha and vanilla buttercream XD

Solid orange with brown speckles is a perfectly pretty colour for orange and clove soap I'd say


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 2, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> orange x 15 but I flubbed the batch



Adding it to my notes. Ty


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 2, 2015)

Take 1.  I'm not sure which irritates me more, the fact that my discoloring FO didn't discolor as much as I planned (at least not as dark as I planned but I may have used too little), or the fact that my soap crumbled when I cut it with a knife.  I managed to find a bit of wire and salvage three bars and they smell amazing (Nag Champa FO, Clary Sage & Sage EO's)


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooooo I have a little Turkish Mocha,  too.  I'm thinking Gap red,  still going to give it a day or so before I sign the sheet.  These sound fun!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 2, 2015)

Wait...I'm Stoll confused on the branding thing. You used pink sugar so is _that_ the reason you called it Victoria's secret pink, or is it a section of color that's similar to Victoria's secret pink (your pink mica selection) the reason you named it? I guess my question is are we branding it based on the fragrance name or based on a color choosen (i assumed color...)?


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 2, 2015)

I actually did have a lovely Lilac FO that discolored to a soft pink.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> is it a section of color that's similar to Victoria's secret pink (your pink mica selection) the reason you named it



Its this. It has nothing to do with the fragrance name!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm worried my FO won't discolour enough - it only has 2.26% vanillin. I wonder if I've got anymore that will.


----------



## osso (Sep 2, 2015)

Right now I'm thinking Dr Pepper burgundy. We will see how the first try goes!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I'm worried my FO won't discolour enough - it only has 2.26% vanillin. I wonder if I've got anymore that will.



It doesn't have to discolor a lot. And 2.26% should discolor at the very least to caramel brown. It may even go all the way to very dark brown though.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand that is bright red?  I want to use one, but I am having a brain fart and can't think of a brand color that works.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 2, 2015)

It just has to be a brand name color but you don't have to do the whole design as a brand, right?

Like I was thinking Bruins Brown but I don't want to make a soap that looks like the Bruins. Does that make sense?


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand that is bright red?  I want to use one, but I am having a brain fart and can't think of a brand color that works.



Coca-cola red


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you, Doriette, that is perfect!  That was one of the hardest parts of figuring out how to proceed w/the challenge, you just fixed it for me


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> It just has to be a brand name color but you don't have to do the whole design as a brand, right?
> 
> Like I was thinking Bruins Brown but I don't want to make a soap that looks like the Bruins. Does that make sense?



Yes, you don't have to copy the logo, only the color.

NA, I was also going to say Mcdonalds red. 

ETA: I forgot to say, you can choose to copy only 1 color from the logo. You do not need to use all the colors in a logo.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand that is bright red?  I want to use one, but I am having a brain fart and can't think of a brand color that works.




Coca Cola, Netflix, LEGO, KFC, CNN, RedBull, Levi's. (I totally looked those up on the Internet)


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

Hah, now I have an abundance of choices/shades, so if something goes wrong I will just change my brand and say "I meant to do that"   Thanks, Viv.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 2, 2015)

Just so I get this right... So we cannot make a soap that is just 2 or 3 shades of brown? We must use a famous company brand color that is not brown? Someone above wanted to use UPS brown. I'm assuming they also wanted to use white and other shades of brown. Would that not be allowed?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure how I feel about that. I guess you CAN do it. I just feel like it defeats the purpose kind of to me... I just don't want like half of the people to pick "brown" as their logo color since most FO's discolor to brown and the purpose of picking a logo color was to incorporate some other color besides your discolor into the soap. 

I guess I don't want someone to pick a color combo and then not think about the logo aspect to it and just pick some brown logo to make it work. 

However, the way I have it written in the rules, it seems you are allowed to do lets say brown and lighter brown. If it suits your fancy then, go for it. 

In conclusion: You can use brown as your logo color.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

This looks like fun, although I don't know if I have a well known colorant, I do have TD. I also have colorants from BB, from TKB Trading, & from Aztec. I have colorants from a  site called Bescented, i do not think they are well known. The FO I would use is Eggnog from Aztec- I have 2 colorants from them (Fluorescent Yellow-orange & Fluorescent magenta) not sure if those colors are well known. I have tangerine Wow, Brick red, Ultramarine Pink, & Ultramarine lavender from Brambleberry. I also have Pearl Pink, Pearl Blue, Pearl green, pearl yellow, Pearl white, Ye old neon Orange, & I think Pearl Lavender. The bescented colors I won't mention. are any of these colors well known?


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

Skayc, I think the easiest way is just to pick at least one color you want to do and then come up with a brand logo in a color that matches that (or comes close). So for me, b/c I knew I wanted to use bright red as one of my colors, folks suggested a logo that contained bright red.  

Eg, if you wanted to use your tangerine wow, you could say your brand was Fanta soda.  I hope that makes sense.  It doesn't matter if your colorant is well known, just that the brand is, and that they match.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 2, 2015)

It doesn't have to be a well known color as per my understanding. You choose a color or several colors to incorporate into your soap. Then you pick a logo that is the same color as one of yours in your soap. If you choose red, blue, and yellow and say it's a Coca-Cola red, and you used any brand red mica, that works.

Edit, not ally said it well with the tangerine wow example.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Okay so I'll be joining- My FO will be Aztec's Eggnog, My two colors will be TD, & tangerine Wow which is the color of Fanta Soda. I'll use the Fanta soda in both the scented & unscented portions of the batter, & TD in both etc...will be Fun..now to choose a swirl.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 2, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> Okay so I'll be joining- My FO will be Aztec's Eggnog, My two colors will be TD, & tangerine Wow which is the color of Fanta Soda. I'll use the Fanta soda in both the scented & unscented portions of the batter, & TD in both etc...will be Fun..now to choose a swirl.



Yea! Just a reminder to keep 1/5 of the batter scented and uncolored , and you can color other portions with the discoloring fo so long as its the same or darker I believe it states and you're good to go!

Is this correct galaxy?


----------



## traderbren (Sep 2, 2015)

I think I'd like to join in this time. It's only a failure if you don't try, right?

I'll be back to copy and paste the list when my kiddo gets done her homework at my desk. My mobile c&p skills lack.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> 1/5 of the batter scented and uncolored



I love leaving a portion of the FO part of the batter un-colored to show off the discoloration. I haven't used any FO that has as much Vanillan as the Eggnog does that I ordered though.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Yea! Just a reminder to keep 1/5 of the batter scented and uncolored , and you can color other portions with the discoloring fo so long as its the same or darker I believe it states and you're good to go!
> 
> Is this correct galaxy?



Yes, thats correct. I want to clarify something though that I'm not sure I got across clearly.

As long as one portion of your batter is uncolored w/ fragrance, you can do whatever colors you want with the rest of it (as long as one of the colors is a logo color) no matter how dark/different it is from your discoloring FO. 

The rule about the "end color of your FO must be darker than the amount of color you put in" only applies if you _are not_ doing a section _without_ color already. The purpose of that rule is so we can all get a feeling of what your FO discolors to by itself. 

I'll give you an example with brick red and a gradient. Your FO discolors to brown. 
So, you split the batter into 5 parts. 

1. you add your DFO only to it
2. Add DFO + a small amount of color
3. less DFO + more color
4. Even less DFO and more color
5. No DFO and only color. 

Here you would have your brick red which lets say you choose goes with the levis logo.

To enter, you would say:
Here is my soap. It is colored with "Levis Red" (Brick red oxide) and my discoloring FO is ____. The bottom layer has only the discoloring FO in it. 

Gosh, I really did make this complicated didnt I? I'm sorry guys...


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand that is bright red?  I want to use one, but I am having a brain fart and can't think of a brand color that works.




Coca cola

Oops!! I'm way behind aren't I?!?


----------



## traderbren (Sep 2, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask  questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of  my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus  something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)



11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a  soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a  color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)

20. gigisiguenza (I'm in but not sure what I'm gonna do yet )

21. traderbren (it's only failure if you don't even try)


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 2, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask   questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All  of  my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown  plus  something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a   soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a   color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)

20. gigisiguenza (I'm in but not sure what I'm gonna do yet )

21. traderbren (it's only failure if you don't even try)

22.  SunWolf   (I'm in...won't be able to sneak one in just under the wire this time...or the morph won't show!!  )


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> Okay so I'll be joining- My FO will be Aztec's Eggnog, My two colors will be TD, & tangerine Wow which is the color of Fanta Soda. I'll use the Fanta soda in both the scented & unscented portions of the batter, & TD in both etc...will be Fun..now to choose a swirl.





how do I join? I thought I tried to Join this, I'm sure I have over 50 post & have been a member for 4 months now.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> how do I join? I thought I tried to Join this, I'm sure I have over 50 post & have been a member for 4 months now.



Skayc, just cut and paste the list and add yourself as the last person.  And, if you want to - and just for fun - add a parenthetical so you can be dorky like the rest of us.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> add a parenthetical so you can be dorky like the rest of us.



Hey!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Hey!  I resemble that remark!



 K, You are a soap geek, the first step to addressing the problem is acceptance


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)

20. gigisiguenza (I'm in but not sure what I'm gonna do yet )

21. traderbren (it's only failure if you don't even try)

22. SunWolf (I'm in...won't be able to sneak one in just under the wire this time...or the morph won't show!!  )

23. skayc1(will be Fun..now to choose a swirl)


----------



## not_ally (Sep 2, 2015)

You already did, you're no. 23!


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 2, 2015)

That's my quote from what I previously asked...my funny, should I change it? I changed it.


----------



## osso (Sep 3, 2015)

I made my first attempt for this challenge today...the top is not quite what I hoped, but the inside might just be what I'm looking for.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a question about adding the FO...say I have 1 oz & am doing a 5% ppo (.5 oz per lb) & have 32 ounces of oils, & remove some batter before adding the FO, would I need to use less FO, & measure how much batter I remove, or use the 1 oz since it's going into the same mold?


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 3, 2015)

Whooohooo I'm in!  Only one small hitch in the way at the moment.


1. GalaxyMLP (I almost forgot to add the sign up... Oh wait, I did)

2. Newbie (Thinking brown. Wait, that sounds like I'm focusing on using the john.)

3. Mrs. Spaceship (The plan is in place, it's just a matter of getting the execution right)

4. Dillsandwitch (Brown, brown, brown. Why dont I have any that go purple?)

5. Jules92207 (really going to try for something other than brown but not convinced I can pull it off yet...)

6. KCHaystack (I think I will need a lawyer to understand all these rules - Help me Not-Ally, you're my only hope.)

7. TheDragonGirl (I sort of want to do black and brown with some gold highlight, hn, Tazo is black.. )

8. not_ally (K, you're on your own, I am waiting until other people ask questions! But I liked your question, it reminded me of Star Wars All of my discoloring FOs are brown too, so my soap is going to be brown plus something else.) 

9. doriettefarm (I'm in, I can do this and might have a surprise up my sleeve that isn't brown!)

10. Commoncenz (Wondering if "Steelers" gold/yellow counts as a "brand"?)

11. TVivian (in! No ideas and nothing interesting to say but I wanted to fit in)

12. CaraBou ($h!+ brown all the way. Does that qualify as a brand? Def recognizable!)

13. Saponista (Why aren't there any famous brown uk brands?!?!?!)

14. Vmakkers (BF is out of town again starting Friday. Now I will have a soapathon with a purpose. This will be my first time using FO as a color)

15. Lionprincess (I...think...I...have...a...plan...)

16. Sonya-m (will have to think of something clever to add here at a later date as mind is blank!!)

17. Soapswirl (will have to get my act together and post an entry this month!)

18. dibbles (DFO selection is slim...another brown)

19. Osso (in, but not sure what yet)

20. gigisiguenza (I'm in but not sure what I'm gonna do yet )

21. traderbren (it's only failure if you don't even try)

22. SunWolf (I'm in...won't be able to sneak one in just under the wire this time...or the morph won't show!! )

23. skayc1(will be Fun..now to choose a swirl)

24. TwystedPryncess (trots off to find a mold the pitbull didn't chew a corner off of last night while she was at work... roblem: )


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 3, 2015)

Question:  If we decorate, do we need to decorate towards the brand/logo  (your example, Victoria's Secret, maybe you might have put some...ah, melt & pour angel wings on there for the VS angels) or toward our FO scent  (I don't know what you used, if you stated it, I missed it, I am sorry. But for example's  sake let's just use Pumpkin Spice, so let's say you might put, oh, I don't know, pink pumpkins on it. Yes, I know, makes no sense, example purposes only though.)

My idea will make sense, but it's a surrrpriiiissse!  Just need to know which direction to go. Thanks!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 3, 2015)

Neither of those is necessary, although both are fantastically cute ideas. Even the pink pumpkins!!


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a question about adding the FO...say I have 1 oz & am doing a 5% ppo (.5 oz per lb) & have 32 ounces of oils, & remove some batter before adding the FO, would I need to use less FO, & measure how much batter I remove, or use the 1 oz since it's going into the same mold?


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you Ms. Galaxy! Now I hope I can pull this off. I was able to piece together a wooden mold that Solomon didn't eat, too.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 3, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I have a question about adding the FO...say I have 1 oz & am doing a 5% ppo (.5 oz per lb) & have 32 ounces of oils, & remove some batter before adding the FO, would I need to use less FO, & measure how much batter I remove, or use the 1 oz since it's going into the same mold?


It depends on how small the section youre adding your FO to is (at least to me!). I would say you can add all your FO (1 oz for you) for the entire batch size in one section (that's what I did). I did get a little bit of weeping FO at first but, it reabsorbed! If you are using a very small section say, 1/4 or 1/5 of the total batch size, you may want to use less FO. Maybe in your case you would only want to use 0.5-0.7 oz or so.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 3, 2015)

I think this challenge wins (so far) for most questions asked


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 3, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I think this challenge wins (so far) for most questions asked



LOL I'm trying really really hard not to ask any


----------



## not_ally (Sep 3, 2015)

Gigi, definitely, definitely ask.  Someone else probably has the same one.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys! Just ask away! I like answering them!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Gigi, definitely, definitely ask.  Someone else probably has the same one.





galaxyMLP said:


> Guys! Just ask away! I like answering them!



Sometimes I feel like the insatiable question asker because my brain never stops going off on tangents, so I resist the urge to ask until I've exhausted my research portals, but I'll be sure to ask when I come up stumped!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 3, 2015)

I've asked a bunch too!.. And I'll probably have more!


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 3, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I have a question about adding the FO...say I have 1 oz & am doing a 5% ppo (.5 oz per lb) & have 32 ounces of oils, & remove some batter before adding the FO, would I need to use less FO, & measure how much batter I remove, or use the 1 oz since it's going into the same mold?



I'd fragrance the whole lot and just leave the requisite amount of batter uncolored. No sense in complicating things. 

Of course, if your plan is to remove some batter before adding fragrance oil in order to add uncolored and discoloration free batter to the mix, it would still seem like you could add the same amount of FO to the rest of the batter. The thing is that I'd assume that there would still be a chance of "bleeding" of the FO into your color/fragrance free portion.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 3, 2015)

This is what I am going to do, just to keep things simple enough for my pea brain to deal with it.  (1) use a slow tracing mix (castor is the only oil I use that could speed trace, I might reduce that, but probably will not unless my first batch goes wrong); (2)  add FO to the oils; (3) take out at least 1/5 of the batter to remain uncolored but fragranced so that I can be consistent with the rules (in my case it, will probably be more b/c I am choosing a swirl where I can use a lot of the DFO to see what happens); (4) separate the remaining batter into the right amount for color batchlets, and add color to them; (5) swirl.  

This might not work for the more ambitious, heck, it might not even work for me once I get started and maybe figure out I have made a mistake.  But that is the game-plan at this point.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 3, 2015)

I know I have read this somewhere, but can't find it in the rules. What are the picture requirements? Sorry if this is posted in a really obvious place, but I really can't seem to find it.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I plan on keeping some unscented & most scented to show what a DFO does to colors..I'll have two uncolored, two TD, & two Fanta soda(Tangerine Wow).


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 3, 2015)

dibbles said:


> I know I have read this somewhere, but can't find it in the rules. What are the picture requirements? Sorry if this is posted in a really obvious place, but I really can't seem to find it.




ditto to this question. I hopefully plan to make a go either later today or over the weekend. 

I firstly need to go to the hardware store and get more hinges. I have decided to make a smaller version of the moulds I made the other day but dont have enough hinges left from the pile I bought the other day


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 3, 2015)

Look at that. I don't think I posted that. I think I talked about it in my video but I don't think I posted it. Ok:

I want to see: 
1. A picture of your soap when first cut

2. A picture of the soap after discoloration (minimum 48 hours)

3. If you used color in your DFO section for mixing purposes, I need to see the uncolored soap after a minimum of 48 hours so we can tell whether or not it's lighter/darker than the FO color. It would probably be good if both the soap with color and the uncolored soap were in the same picture.  Remember, this only applies if you have no other section of your soap with your DFO added and no color added.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I think you need 
1. a picture of your soap in the mold.
2. a picture when first cut.
3. a picture after 48 hours.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 3, 2015)

Off topic but ... How long does Mike's usually take to process an order? Tuesday morning I ordered several discoloring fragrances from him so that I could "pick/choose" which one I want to work with. I haven't received an update as far as "it's shipped", "processing", etc. Does he usually supply an email when your purchase ships?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 3, 2015)

Oddly enough, I ordered from him on Sunday and I got a notification mid day yesterday that it shipped. Usually he is much much faster so I'm not sure what is going on. Both times I placed orders before this they went out the same day! I hope everything is alright. Also, the package says its "picked up" in tracking but it hasn't budged since yesterday...


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 4, 2015)

I am going with Pizza Hut Red  because 1) I like red. 2) I work there and 3) my FO is going to be Turkish Mocha, and when you research all things Turkish, the very first color you see is red.  I hope the rest of it falls into place that well.....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 4, 2015)

I've finally decided.... I'm going with Tiffany's Blue


----------



## dibbles (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you Galaxy and skayc1 - I must have heard it - not read it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Off topic but ... How long does Mike's usually take to process an order? Tuesday morning I ordered several discoloring fragrances from him so that I could "pick/choose" which one I want to work with. I haven't received an update as far as "it's shipped", "processing", etc. Does he usually supply an email when your purchase ships?



Thought I should update you. It says my package is now out for delivery!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 4, 2015)

It would be kind of nice, on this one, if people were willing to do follow-up pics (after the challenge), maybe at the one month point, to show how much things had changed.  I was looking at a couple of discoloration tutes, and was struck by how different the speeds of discoloration are, and it does not necessarily have to do w/the amount of vanilla.  

In this link, if you look at the top row, almond biscotti (3.7% vanilla), discolors *really* fast, pretty much immediately, but at two weeks out it is pretty much as dark as it will get.  Black Amber and Lavendar (11.5% vanilla) - the one I will probably use in this challenge - discolors much more slowly, but to a much higher degree.  Hardly anything right after the pour, tan at two weeks out, but chocolate brown at a month out. http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...g-bramble-berry-fragrance-oils-discoloration/

I didn't know that, I have used Black Amber Lavendar quite a bit, but almost always add color ...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

Thats interesting. I'd like to know if they gelled those soaps. The soap bits that I didn't gel are still tan/medium brown while the soap that I did gel is an extremely dark brown. It looks like she probably didn't gel those soaps but, I cant find any info on it. I really think that has the biggest effect on color change time. 

I think it would be cool to see how the color changes over a month but I would also love to know if your soap was gelled too. It wouldnt be a part of the rules. Just something interesting to see.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 4, 2015)

Good point about the gelling, Galaxy.  It is kind of frustrating that they don't say, and don't have a seperate sample tray showing it gelled (or non-gelled, as the case might be) at the same time periods.  I'm glad you posted this, though, I want my DFO to get as dark as possible as soon as possible this time, so I just went and added "IMPORTANT:  CPOP" to my notes for this soap.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I cpoped this soap just because I wanted to have a vibrant pink. I didn't think it would effect the color/darkness of the DFO. It was neat to watch it change color in the oven on the top. The top was completely brown after only about 10 min in the oven. It was very cool to watch/check on.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 4, 2015)

I wouldn't want the post-challenge pic thing to be added to the rules, I know folks are busy, just if they were willing to do them.  I think it might be useful to actually augment the rules to ask if the soaps are gelled or un-gelled, though.  That is easy to add (won't mess up anything for folks who have already made a round) and I think it would be good for learning purposes.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, I edited the main post to include what I want to see and I tried to improve it so its easy to see whats important!


----------



## traderbren (Sep 4, 2015)

Fridays are usually my "mental health" day here (I'm a SAHM), so today after I ran (my mom watches my 3yo on Friday so I can run a few miles), I did some chores, and made some soap. My first real attempt is done. I left part uncolored with just FO, some just color no FO, and some with FO and color. I'm going with Baltimore Orioles Orange.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 4, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Thought I should update you. It says my package is now out for delivery!



I haven't even received an email saying mine has shipped. :cry:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

This is strange... I would call him. He is pretty easy to talk to ( had to call once) and since its been 3 days without an update/contact of any kind I would say its fair. I kinda want to see if everything is in package I ordered. I'm wondering since a lot of people place orders for the holidays around this time if he's just swamped with orders? 

He posts his number on his website and his facebook business page.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I want my DFO to get as dark as possible as soon as possible this time, so I just went and added "IMPORTANT:  CPOP" to my notes for this soap.



I did that too!  But mostly because I forget things.  I need to put a sticky on the cabinet that says 'spritz and cover'  too,  I think,  because I am the worst with that,  but I have been getting better.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 4, 2015)

My design is a pringles can with  paper towel tube down the middle.  No CPOP for me.  Lol.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 4, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> This is strange... I would call him. He is pretty easy to talk to ( had to call once) and since its been 3 days without an update/contact of any kind I would say its fair. I kinda want to see if everything is in package I ordered. I'm wondering since a lot of people place orders for the holidays around this time if he's just swamped with orders?
> 
> He posts his number on his website and his facebook business page.



I sent Mike an email and the next thing I know, about a half an hour later, I received a shipping notification. Even sending it express. 

I'll do business with him again.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 4, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> My design is a pringles can with  paper towel tube down the middle.  No CPOP for me.  Lol.



First thing that came to mind was that old "Dunkin Donuts" commercial: "It's time to make the donuts". Are you using a Fragrance Oil that discolors to brown?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 5, 2015)

Got my first attempt at the challenge soap done tonight. I decided to use a Pringles can mold because it was handy and I wanted this soap to be round. I also used a different infusion method for the indigo this time, which seemed to do a much better job of reducing the indigo particles down to very fine barely visible silt in the water. With any kind of luck the color will cure out to a clean Tiffanys blue.

I hope it comes out nice. I keep checking it, as if the discoloration will magically appear LOL. No patience with waiting, I want to see the results now.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 5, 2015)

Right I'm going with (Malibu) Barbie pink - my FO is chocolate coconut


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 5, 2015)

I made my attempt tonight. Dragons blood FO from Essentials of Australia and used red mica and TD with the un-coloured DFO portion. Will post pics in the next couple of days

I used QR Rail as my logo design.  This for me is an Aussie symbol. Originally from QLD but now in NSW all the coal trains are QR branded and I see then almost every day. Hopefully my soap comes out resembling the colour on the logo.  For the non-Australian soapers here is the logo.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 5, 2015)

I got part of mine made.  The 'kids' are misbehaving though and making soap curls a near impossiblity.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 5, 2015)

I am finally back in my apt, it has been almost a month since I last made soap!  I feel like I have forgotten every single thing I ever learned, and all of these will be awful.  Also, am going to try the mantra marbles technique, which requires using a slab mold, and they have also been so ashy for me.  So you guys are in for some nice pictures


----------



## dibbles (Sep 6, 2015)

Welcome home NA. Happy soaping.


----------



## soapswirl (Sep 6, 2015)

I think I'm going to use black amber and lavender fo and my colour is going to be cadburys purple. Do you have cadburys in the us? I haven't decided on a swirl yet...too many choices!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> . Do you have cadburys in the us?



Do we ever!  Unfortunately


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2015)

soapswirl said:


> I think I'm going to use black amber and lavender fo and my colour is going to be cadburys purple. Do you have cadburys in the us? I haven't decided on a swirl yet...too many choices!



Not as many options as EU though. I visited London once and half my bag was candy on the trip home!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 6, 2015)

I bought cadburys mini eggs in the U.S. As I was over there at Easter. They were so disappointing I nearly cried. (I like my chocolate!) they were not even close to being the same thing.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

It is true, Saponista, I think Cadbury's made for the American market is not the same formula.  I usually stick to Cadbury's flake and fruit and nut bars that I buy at an import place.  It is just as well I do not have access to them every day!  I love most things American, but chocolate, not so much.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 6, 2015)

The reason chocolate formulas changed when they came to the US has to do with the fact that US climate is overall much warmer than the EU. This causes all the chocolates in the US to be made with ingredients that melt at a higher temperature.  that makes the chocolate less creamy!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

I am not sure what it is Galaxy, they are definitely less creamy, also kind of waxier, less rich and sweeter.  I thought maybe it was just a preference thing, b/c Americans are used to eating one kind of chocolate and Europeans chocolate is so different.  The ones made in Asia are not v. nice, either.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

So I unmolded my challenge soap last night and I have to say it was rather anticlimactic LOL. I had hoped to see more color morphing in the mold, but I guess it will need more time and more exposure to air for the DFOs to completely turn. The indigo is slowly turning, so that's good. 

In addition to that, I am less than impressed with the way the pour turned out. I was too enthusiastic in my SBing, so it reached trace too quickly. Sigh..... I've got to learn to be less aggressive in my blending. I always overdo it because I'm worried I've got false trace when I'm aiming for emulsion stage. 

I think I'm gonna do another batch, just to be sure I have one for the challenge And maybe I'll make this one a gel batch. I've never gelled before. Any advice before I tackle this later tonight?

G


----------



## Saponista (Sep 6, 2015)

I watched a TV show about it and I'm not making this up, American chocolate has elements of flavour profile similar to vomit. They taste tested British and American and Belgian chocolate on people of different nationalities and each nationality could pick out and recognise their own chocolate and preferred the flavour profile.


It is so easy to over stick blend Gigi, especially when you are trying to make sure your colours etc. are blended properly. It becomes easier with practice, but there is always the temptation to use that stick blender 'just one more burst'.

I gel my soap by just wrapping in a towel, it works fine in my centrally heated house where the temperature is fairly constant.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I watched a TV show about it and I'm not making this up, American chocolate has elements of flavour profile similar to vomit. They taste tested British and American and Belgian chocolate on people of different nationalities and each nationality could pick out and recognise their own chocolate and preferred the flavour profile.



Vomit? No wonder I don't like 99% of the chocolate on the market LOL... it's all either too sweet or too soft...  Only chocolate Ive found that I like is Ghirardelli midnight dark type like the 86% cocoa. I love love love dark chocolate and the Ghirardelli doesn't taste like I'll pass out in a sugar coma twenty minutes after eating it


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

I am not surprised at all.  I think my chocolate tastes were formed from living in England as a kid.  I admit, I will eat any kind of chocolate in a pinch, but I still prefer English chocolate (even to the Belgian stuff.)  Now, if anyone could replicate the creamy ice cream cone from days gone by  - the ones that look kind of like this, but were made with real ingredients, and heavy duty butterfat - I would be so happy.   I keep ordering them, but keep getting a mouthful of plasticy sweetness instead of the heavenly stuff banked in my memory.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

Saponista said:


> It is so easy to over stick blend Gigi, especially when you are trying to make sure your colours etc. are blended properly. It becomes easier with practice, but there is always the temptation to use that stick blender 'just one more burst'.
> 
> I gel my soap by just wrapping in a towel, it works fine in my centrally heated house where the temperature is fairly constant.



Yep it's that one or two more bursts that get me LOL. 

As to gelling - I now have a small silicone loaf mold and plan on using that for today's soap. My apartment is air conditioned (welcome to Texas summer lol) but it's an even 74* all the time. Will wrapping in a towel be enough to ensure gelling all the way to the edges?

Tyvm for the help btw


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

I've always CPOP'd just to make sure of gel.  The lowest my little convection oven (what I use to do it b/c my regular one is higher and iffier on temps) will go is 150, so I put it in for an hour (checking at intervals to make sure there is no craziness going on) take it out and leave it as it is unless it seems like it is overheating.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 6, 2015)

My apartment is at 76 most of the time and since I soap around 100, sometimes I don't get 100% gel if I just wrap it. Plus, with a pretty top, its almost impossible to wrap well for gelling. I also CPOP my soaps if I want to ensure gel. However, my oven goes to 170 as the lowest so I can not have it on for a full hour. I put it on for 20 minutes and check at 5-10 minute intervals. Once I see the top is no longer glossy but turns mate/no longer reflects any light in the middle of the loaf, I turn the oven off. Hope that helps!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I've always CPOP'd just to make sure of gel.  The lowest my little convection oven (what I use to do it b/c my regular one is higher and iffier on temps) will go is 150, so I put it in for an hour (checking at intervals to make sure there is no craziness going on) take it out and leave it as it is unless it seems like it is overheating.



Ally - if I turned my oven on its lowest setting, waited for it to reach temp, then turned it off to let it come down to 150ish while I made the soap, think that I would work? I'm game to try it, as long as I don't get volcanoes of soap spewing like Vesuvius all over my kitchen Hahahahaha.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> My apartment is at 76 most of the time and since I soap around 100, sometimes I don't get 100% gel if I just wrap it. Plus, with a pretty top, its almost impossible to wrap well for gelling. I also CPOP my soaps if I want to ensure gel. However, my oven goes to 170 as the lowest so I can not have it on for a full hour. I put it on for 20 minutes and check at 5-10 minute intervals. Once I see the top is no longer glossy but turns mate/no longer reflects any light in the middle of the loaf, I turn the oven off. Hope that helps!



Ok taking notes ... check for matte finish on top and check ever 5-10 minutes 

Ty


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh, and I leave it in there alll  night/day with the oven off when I've made a batch (at least 6 hours) without peeking too. The soap will continue to gel for at least some time. I just don't want to mess it up so I'm pretty patient with it. 

Someone whos tested it at shorter intervals can chime in here and say when its OK to take it out. I just know I've taking it out a little soon before. Can't really remember when that was... But, it happened!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Oh, and I leave it in there alll  night/day with the oven off when I've made a batch (at least 6 hours) without peeking too. The soap will continue to gel for at least some time. I just don't want to mess it up so I'm pretty patient with it.
> 
> Someone whos tested it at shorter intervals can chime in here and say when its OK to take it out. I just know I've taking it out a little soon before. Can't really remember when that was... But, it happened!



More notes


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

Gigi, I'm not sure b/c I have always done it in my own little weird oven.  But there are various ways, I have read of people who CPOP their soaps in the oven at 170 for a short period of time, then turn the oven off and leave the soap in the oven (like Galaxy does), people who turn the oven on at 170, turn it off immediately and leave the soap in overnight, and then the lucky ones whose ovens go down to 120, they tend to leave the oven on and keep the soaps in for longer b/c they can.  I have never had a volcano, but I think in part that is b/c of my slow heating mix (tons of lard, tad bits of CO/OO/Castor).  The only times I have ever had overheating when CPOPing is when I pushed it w/overheating ingredients like honey, maybe combined with, eg, a speedy FO.  

I would start conservatively - heat to 170, turn it off and put the soap in, see if it is seems to be gelling - here it might be easier b/c you should see a color change pretty fast, w/in 15-20 ms or so assuming you have an FO w/a good amt. of vanilla.   If no change, turn the oven on for a little while.  I realize this seems a bit ad hoc, but this exercise is a good one in which to try it b/c your DFO will give you a lot of information about whether the soap is gelling or not.  Also, are you using a slow tracing/slow heating mix?  That will be easier to control, as well.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

I am in the yucky part of soap making, I want to use a slab mold w/dividers, so have lined the mold (a wooden one I already had) and am trying to make cardboard dividers that fit.  But they are so wobbly right now, I imagine they will fall over immediately when I try to pour soap in.  And if you tape them in to hold them in place securely, how on earth do you get them out quickly - and not make a mess - when it is time to do that?  

I have only used dividers w/log molds before, and just bought the ones that were offered with whatever log/loaf mold it was.  They were expensive, but in view of this experiment, worth every penny


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Gigi, I'm not sure b/c I have always done it in my own little weird oven.  But there are various ways, I have read of people who CPOP their soaps in the oven at 170 for a short period of time, then turn the oven off and leave the soap in the oven (like Galaxy does), people who turn the oven on at 170, turn it off immediately and leave the soap in overnight, and then the lucky ones whose ovens go down to 120, they tend to leave the oven on and keep the soaps in for longer b/c they can.  I have never had a volcano, but I think in part that is b/c of my slow heating mix (tons of lard, tad bits of CO/OO/Castor).  The only times I have ever had overheating when CPOPing is when I pushed it w/overheating ingredients like honey, maybe combined with, eg, a speedy FO.
> 
> I would start conservatively - heat to 170, turn it off and put the soap in, see if it is seems to be gelling - here it might be easier b/c you should see a color change pretty fast, w/in 15-20 ms or so assuming you have an FO w/a good amt. of vanilla.   If no change, turn the oven on for a little while.  I realize this seems a bit ad hoc, but this exercise is a good one in which to try it b/c your DFO will give you a lot of information about whether the soap is gelling or not.  Also, are you using a slow tracing/slow heating mix?  That will be easier to control, as well.



Yes it is a slow heating slow tracing mix. I've not had it once go to gel, even when I forgot t fridge it and left it on the table. It will get mildly warm, but not hot. Only time it went very warm on me was when my lye solution and my oils were higher temp (more like 110-115), and as soon as I felt the warmth of the mold, I put it in the fridge to prevent gel. 

So, I could soap a little warmer, to ensure it goes to gel, but SB barely to emulsion, to give me time to play. Then pop it in an oven that's been pre warmed to about 150? (correct me on the temp if it's too high please) and leave it alone for a little bit. Check for color morphing, and remove it once I see the color morphing has occurred. Do I wrap it once I remove it, or do I just let it sit and do its thing?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 6, 2015)

The reason I put the oven on for a little bit of time is because I've tried turning it on, preheating it, putting my soap in a turning it off and that just isn't enough heat. I did leave it on for about an hour once and got overheating/separation. But... That was like 2 years ago when I made a 100% CO soap (and I know now that was a bad idea to try my first CPOP with since CO is a heater! Lol, the things you learn on your own w/o the forum to teach you first...)

I leave my soap in there but, once it's finished gelling, you could technically take it out of the oven. For me though, its hard/next to impossible to tell when gel is actually done. That's why I personally leave it in the oven. I think everyone does CPOP a little different b/c everyone's ovens and climates are different.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

God, I hope someone else chips in here and corrects me if I am wrong, I do not want to give you bad advice.  I don't have much experience with DFO's or CPOPing in any way other than my (singular) own.  I wouldn't soap hotter, I would stay cool/whisk, whatever what was required  to get my design right.  Then put it in a hot oven.  If your oven goes as low as 120 and holds there, I would keep it there (with the heat on) for 15 ms or so and see what happens.)  If it only goes as low as 170, like most people's, I would get it to that point, put the soap in, turn the heat off, check it at 15 ms and then turn on/off/jigger from there.  

If the color has changed to a good degree, you know gelling has started and is probably well underway.   A significant color change, at least for me, would indicate that it has probably gelled enough, I would turn the heat off, leave it in there, and wait to see what happens.  If it seems to be overheating (top gets dried out and tight looking or bubbly), I would take it out.  

I have never wrapped soaps after CPOPing, the residual heat from being in the oven has always been enough to carry it the rest of the way.  If anything, it has been the opposite, if it seems too hot I will stick the soap in the freezer or fridge to cool it down.

ETA:  I don't think I have ever had  partial gel when CPOP'ing, the danger is always the other way, ie; overheating.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

Galaxy and not_ally  - I've added it all to my notes and when I do it, I'll keep ya posted on the how of it. I figure the worse that can happen is ugly soap and I've already got one of those, so it won't be a major crying session if it happens again LOL. Tyvm both of you


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> . I figure the worse that can happen is ugly soap and I've already got one of those, so it won't be a major crying session if it happens again LOL.



Oh, yeah.  I just got rid of some of the evidence of some of those today.  I was tired of looking at them  

I am fairly sure that this contest will produce another round, but I am cool w/sacrificing my tender soapy hopes in the interest of science, and putting the results on display 

ETA:  If you do CPOP, I think it would be helpful to others if you post about your experience.  People's results do seem to be all over the place w/this issue.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Oh, yeah.  I just got rid of some of the evidence of some of those today.  I was tired of looking at them
> 
> I am fairly sure that this contest will produce another round, but I am cool w/sacrificing my tender soapy hopes in the interest of science, and putting the results on display
> 
> ETA:  If you do CPOP, I think it would be helpful to others if you post about your experience.  People's results do seem to be all over the place w/this issue.



I've got a friend who wants my ugly pizza soap, so there is hope there LOL

And I sure will Ally. There are so many different ways to accomplish the same thing that it can't hurt to add to the mix if it helps someone else like me figure it out


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok so my oven has a warm setting the lowest temp above that is 200, so I'm assuming that the warm setting is around 150ish. I've got it in there and I'm watching it carefully. Will keep ya posted 

<<<<<very nervous about this LOL


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 6, 2015)

Btw how long do I leave it in the oven? It's been in there an hour so far with no volcano and I'm clueless on cpop. Is it supposed to be in there for the whole time it's gelling or is it just for a while then it gels the rest of the way on its own? The oven is only about 150ish temp wise.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 7, 2015)

Well however long it's supposed to be in there with it turned on I'm making an executive decision that when my ride to the store gets here, the oven is getting turned off LOL. Let's hope that doesn't hurt it any.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't think it needs to be on for more than 1 hour at any temp above 140. And on my oven, warm is actually 170. But... That varies.  hope it turns out great!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 7, 2015)

Then I'm glad I turned the oven.off before I left. I left it in there to sit til I get back though.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 7, 2015)

I checked it and I'm not happy. The top looks so dark and dried out. Sigh. I've got some major learning curves to conquer with cpop it seems. I haven't cut it yet, as it doesn't seem ready, but I'm hoping like heck the inside looks better than the outside. And I think I added too much colorants. Ugh. Was not a happy soapy adventure this time LOL. Live and learn. Making copious notes so I don't repeat this episode.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 7, 2015)

I found with my cpop adventures that the soaps firms up and then it goes soft again on top then firms up again. If you check it regularly enough you can see this firm soft firm changes and once its back to firm you know its done and can either rest in the oven or be taken out.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 7, 2015)

dillsandwitch said:


> I found with my cpop adventures that the soaps firms up and then it goes soft again on top then firms up again. If you check it regularly enough you can see this firm soft firm changes and once its back to firm you know its done and can either rest in the oven or be taken out.



I will look for that sequence in future. I was kinda winging it tonight, and I'm not sure yet if I'm happy with the results yet or not. Tyvm for the feedback 

Here's where the soap stands right now:

I took it out of the mold (stuck it in the freezer for a few to make it easier to get out, Ty to all who suggested that). It unmolded easily. It cut beautifully, and has no evidence of partial gel (no middle ring in the center... I'm not sure if that means it gelled or not, but it sure doesn't look partially gelled). The white (uncolored) portion looks very nice and white (a positive, for sure). But...  the other colors are so dark as to be mud. 

Now, to be honest, after I mixed them, I thought to myself "those are way too rich, you mucked that up already" but once the color is in, you can't undo, so I proceeded as if it was fine. I used the same glycerin method for the colorants that I used on the rose pink soap, but that is perhaps not well suited to CPOP as the very pretty pattern I was going for is a laughable muddle of over saturated additives that are barely discernible from each other. Essentially it looks like different colored mudslides LOL.

But... all my errors aside.... I think it did indeed gel, as I can tell the soap is way more solid than it usually is, especially for having only made it 8 hours ago. This is a plus, as I like not having to wait 2 days to cut LOL. Also, the scent is still very much present - but I'm not sure if that's a result of the scent or the process. 

So... for my first CPOP I would feel safe in saying I did the process itself right, even if I messed up the batch itself with my errors. I will likely try it again when I'm off on Wednesday, as it didn't give me any grief and the trade offs of faster cutting and more intense color saturation are quite nice. And I'm not sure I like the recipe I'm using. This is the second batch I've used it on that has traced too fast, even with barely emulsion this time, and the colors are not what I intended. I might need to rethink this recipe or go back to the one that worked well for the first swirl attempt.

Man, there is one heck of a learning curve on this soap making... good thing I'm stubborn enough to consider failures and less than optimal results a challenge to figure it out til I get it right


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 8, 2015)

Made my first attempt tonight. I don't know why I struggled so much with what I was going to do but as soon as newbie posted some of those brown beauties on the browsing soap pics I remembered I wanted to try something...I really hope it turns out. 

I did not gel mine, I'm really new to this gel thing unless it wants to do it on its own then I just let it do its thing. I'm always unsure my little silicone mold would hold up under the heat.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 8, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Made my first attempt tonight. I don't know why I struggled so much with what I was going to do but as soon as newbie posted some of those brown beauties on the browsing soap pics I remembered I wanted to try something...I really hope it turns out.
> 
> I did not gel mine, I'm really new to this gel thing unless it wants to do it on its own then I just let it do its thing. I'm always unsure my little silicone mold would hold up under the heat.



Jules I'm not sure how I feel about gelling either. I did like that it was ready for unmolding and cutting so soon, but I didn't like how the colors looked. But, the colors issue is my own mistake, I'm sure. I will try it again, but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

I was dreading doing this one, it has been a month since I have soaped and I just knew it was going to be a fail.  Well, it pretty much was!  But kind of a relief, at least I got it out of the way, knew what I did wrong (flubbed up new technique and tools), so can make another and try to fix things


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 8, 2015)

I am not particularly happy about my cobbled together top decorations,  either.  My soapy idea is going to be a huge pain in the butt.  Leave it to me to think of something I have to do in stages.  The outcome soap will actually look really simple,  too.  However,  I made M&P decorative thingies and then realized I can't CPOP those,  and the colors I have really should probably be CPOP'd.  At least I thought of it before I popped it all in the oven,  which is totally something I would do.  So,  hopefully,  my first try works.  I really do not have any other super awesome discoloring FO's so this try is what we get.  LoL.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

Second one is better, although still afflicted w/the same issues.  At this point I don't care, it is too hot to soap and I have to move in a week, sorting and packing all the soapy stuff is going to be a nightmare so no more soaping for a while.  

I am CPOPing this now, but I am kind of bummed, the discoloration is not going fast, I thought it might w/CPOP and an FO with this much (11%+) vanilla.  I picked the colors b/c I assumed the uncolored/DFO part would end up chocolate brown, but I think it is going to take a while.  Here it is immediately post pour, will post pics of bars a few days out.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 8, 2015)

NA I Looooove those colors!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 8, 2015)

I love those colours too. I can't wait to see what it discolours to.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 8, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> So I unmolded my challenge soap last night and I have to say it was rather anticlimactic LOL. I had hoped to see more color morphing in the mold, but I guess it will need more time and more exposure to air for the DFOs to completely turn. The indigo is slowly turning, so that's good.
> 
> In addition to that, I am less than impressed with the way the pour turned out. *I was too enthusiastic in my SBing, so it reached trace too quickly. Sigh..... I've got to learn to be less aggressive in my blending. I always overdo it because I'm worried I've got false trace when I'm aiming for emulsion stage. *
> 
> ...




I feel your pain. I've probably messed up more than a dozen swirls by getting to aggressive with my stick blending because I'm worried about reaching false trace in my slow moving recipe.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

FYI, the colors were Mad Oils neon pink mica, Mica's and More cosmic purple mica (Mica's and More is Steph Graham's mica buy in group that Galaxy told me about, Steph has good micas at great prices), TD (my TD/white batchlets are always at least three times as big as the rest of the color batchlets in swirls like this, or it does not show up well),  and a mixture of an apricot oxide/neon yellow pigment that I kept jiggering with b/c I thought it would not show up.  And it didn't


----------



## newbie (Sep 8, 2015)

I got a partial gel with one of mine that has 10% vanilla. The ungelled portions are darkening up at a significantly faster rate than the gelled portion. The ungelled is medium brown a couple days out and the gelled seems barely discolored at all. It had all better get danged dark, that's all I have to say.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

newbie said:


> It had all better get danged dark, that's all I have to say.



That is all I have to say too, but the darn soap is not listening to me!  That is weird that the ungelled part is darkening so much faster than the gelled part.  I am just going to try to be patient, but that is not easy ...


----------



## traderbren (Sep 8, 2015)

I cut my soap the other day, and my 48 hours is up. I'm a bit disappointed with the lack of discoloration. Right now it just looks like baby poop.

It DID give me a reason to start a cart with more FOs. I get to hit the GO button on it tomorrow after I put money in the bank.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just unmolded and my discoloration is pretty ugly right now. I just tested this fragrance in another batch and I know it gets really dark so all hope is not loss yet, just have to be patient.


----------



## newbie (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait a second. Are we supposed to take a pic of our soap at 48 hours? I thought it was that we were to take a pic no SOONER than 48 hours because we have to show our discoloration and the longer, the better. Did I mis-read something?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 8, 2015)

No sooner! You do NOT have to take one @48 hours. Any time AFTER is acceptable. Newbie, you read correctly!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 9, 2015)

Just cut my soap from the picture, it is really not pretty.  It is cool, it will be good/usable soap, but the swirl was muddled,  stopped half way in the middle, like it had been arrested, just not a good result visually.  But the process of doing it was good,  I think I have learned quite a bit, and it will still be effective for showing effects of DFO's.  

But I might have to try again, one more time, just to see if I can come up with something that does not want to make me poke myself in my own eye


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 9, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Second one is better, although still afflicted w/the same issues.  At this point I don't care, it is too hot to soap and I have to move in a week, sorting and packing all the soapy stuff is going to be a nightmare so no more soaping for a while.
> 
> I am CPOPing this now, but I am kind of bummed, the discoloration is not going fast, I thought it might w/CPOP and an FO with this much (11%+) vanilla.  I picked the colors b/c I assumed the uncolored/DFO part would end up chocolate brown, but I think it is going to take a while.  Here it is immediately post pour, will post pics of bars a few days out.



Ally - I love the colors and even if the DFO doesn't turn, that's going to be a very pretty soap for sure


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 9, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Just cut my soap from the picture, it is really not pretty.  It is cool, it will be good/usable soap, but the swirl was muddled,  stopped half way in the middle, like it had been arrested, just not a good result visually.  But the process of doing it was good,  I think I have learned quite a bit, and it will still be effective for showing effects of DFO's.
> 
> But I might have to try again, one more time, just to see if I can come up with something that does not want to make me poke myself in my own eye



Ally LOL I feel ya... I'm less than thrilled with my attempt, but I sure learned a lot from the attempt. I'm going to try again tomorrow too


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 9, 2015)

The last time i used this FO I used for the challenge it went so dark almost black. This time all i have is a barely tan colour. Sigh....


----------



## Saponista (Sep 9, 2015)

I just bought some fragrance oil that was really cheap in the reduced section. It says it discolours to dark tan, but I'm not entirely sure what they mean by dark tan. I am hoping for a fairly dark brown.


----------



## traderbren (Sep 9, 2015)

Well thank goodness it's *after* 48 hours. I plan to take this batch up to the last day before I get that picture! Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## newbie (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank goodness about the after 48 hour thing! I would have had to start over because I didn't grab pics at that time. 

I have been making 1 pound batches and for all of mine, the gelled soaps are discoloring much much slower than ungelled. I will be trying another today and will avoiding gel at all costs. The wait is killing me.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 9, 2015)

I made a video of my last try.  Not sure if I want to use it or try again.  I do not have any more of the coffee FO I used - so I might have to use Dragon's Blood.  (And cmzaha is right, PFO DB is amazing)


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 9, 2015)

Got tomorrow off work, had to go to the doctor unexpectedly today instead of next week but that is okay.  Got that mess out of the way.  I am waifing out at 115 pounds right now!  So tomorrow I should be able to make this soap!  I have all of my little extra tidbits for it carved up and fixed.  Yay!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 10, 2015)

Had my first run tonight.  Should have read all of this sooner about gelled soaps not discoloring as fast.  Arghhhh!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

did my first go tonight

CPOP'ed it, heated the oven to 170, held it there, turned it off and put the mold in for twenty minutes before taking it out and moving it to the table

it accelerated the discolouration /very/ noticeably

The second picture is the same batter unCPOP'ed

fragrance is turkish mocha

(joy of cooking white)


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2015)

That's so weird. I wonder if the type of FO has anything to do with it. The couple soaps I gelled are taking their sweet time turning colors but my ungelled ones are very dark within 1-2 days. They have vanilla in them. My coffee one is taking longer to DC ungelled though. Maybe the coffee scents discolor differently than vanilla scents.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> That's so weird. I wonder if the type of FO has anything to do with it. The couple soaps I gelled are taking their sweet time turning colors but my ungelled ones are very dark within 1-2 days. They have vanilla in them. My coffee one is taking longer to DC ungelled though. Maybe the coffee scents discolor differently than vanilla scents.



but they're both discolouring from the vanillin content aren't they?


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

Dragon girl, I love your creamy tops!  Also, that is an amazing degree of discoloration after the CPOPing.  Mine got noticeably darker, but nothing like that.  

Newbie, it must be that FO.  I wonder if the gelled soaps from it - what is it, b/t/w? - will end up lighter than the ungelled ones.  You certainly wouldn't expect it, but you wouldn't expect this, either.  That is weird.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll be making mine on Saturday, I've already made some embeds for the soap.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 10, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Dragon girl, I love your creamy tops!  Also, that is an amazing degree of discoloration after the CPOPing.  Mine got noticeably darker, but nothing like that.
> 
> Newbie, it must be that FO.  I wonder if the gelled soaps from it - what is it, b/t/w? - will end up lighter than the ungelled ones.  You certainly wouldn't expect it, but you wouldn't expect this, either.  That is weird.



They're hitting their final stage darkness right now just sitting out only a few hours after making them too, while the ungelled ones are just sort of sitting there looking yellow

its been--

nine hours since conception

ETA: shoot I forgot to thank you for the complement, Thank you!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow! Thats super dark right off the bat! Mine took ~ 2 days to darken completely after gelling but the color on top was dark right away.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 10, 2015)

Uggh, I am forced to try again.  My biggest problem was dividing the batter and trying to get both parts to come to the same degree of trace at roughly the same time (I did end up using different FO's for the colored/uncolored parts) so that I could drag the colors into the uncolored part the way I wanted to, so am going to try different FO's for the two parts to try and standardize the trace.  

Also, the DFO will be WSP's Nag Champa, it has much less vanilla than the one in my first attempt (BB's Black Amber Lavendar), but I am curious to see where it goes, in part b/c of this link:  http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...g-bramble-berry-fragrance-oils-discoloration/

The Almond Biscotti only has 3.7 % vanilla, but it darkened faster than the others, and actually *got* darker in the end, than others w/more vanilla.  Anyway, just hope mine gets dark enough, fast enough w/CPOPing to work here.


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2015)

It must be a factor of whatever ingredient is going to darken the soap. 

These are two of my busts. The one on the left is gelled, Vanilla Bean Noel, and the one on the right is ungelled Black Lavender and Vanilla. My coffee scented soaps have taken longer to discolor when ungelled but the color is more golden and richer than gelled. Manufacturer may play a role too for all I know.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> It must be a factor of whatever ingredient is going to darken the soap.
> 
> These are two of my busts. The one on the left is gelled, Vanilla Bean Noel, and the one on the right is ungelled Black Lavender and Vanilla. My coffee scented soaps have taken longer to discolor when ungelled but the color is more golden and richer than gelled. Manufacturer may play a role too for all I know.



Are you peeking in my window?! Ours look very similar...


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2015)

Hahaha! Did you unmold too early as well and leave your corners behind? The black lavender one has a huge butt in each soap, in pink. It's ridiculous.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol! I definitely cut too early so they all have smudges across the bottom. I was in a hurry to get air to them to discolor.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 10, 2015)

Finally made attempt #1. Cpop as I type. Excited to see how it looks inside, but I'm betting my goof hanger swirl turned out all wrong.


----------



## osso (Sep 10, 2015)

First attempt didn't discolored as much as I thought. Attempt number 2 is in a warm oven, and so far I'm optimistic. I blended up my dragon's blood because I can't leave well enough alone :roll:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just out of the oven. Darkened nicely for 1.3% vanillin. Taupe. Hopefully I can cut in a few hours!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm so excited to see all of these! I will be making mine this weekend. The offical entry thread will go up Saturday.


----------



## newbie (Sep 10, 2015)

This Saturday already? As in two days from now? What happened to the time?!?!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 10, 2015)

newbie said:


> This Saturday already? As in two days from now? What happened to the time?!?!



No worries:

· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 9/18/15 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 09/23/15 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced at the end of the month.

At least I hope this didn't change. I could use more time.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 11, 2015)

Drat!  I got spots!!  What's up with this?


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 11, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> Drat!  I got spots!!  What's up with this?



The vanillin didn't distribute evenly, for some reason, that looks really strange


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm very unhappy with my challenge soap... the DFO did it's job, but the soap is just plain old unattractive LOL. So now I get to decide if I wanna try another batch....

Can I pick a different logo color? Or am.I stuck with the color I picked? Cuz I'm telling ya, this indigo and I are not experiencing a happy happy joy joy relationship LOL.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry, I was just excited to put it up early... I don't think it matters in my mind. Is that wrong? That's probably wrong, right? I'll wait till the 18th. I forgot I had given a day, for some reason I thought I'd just said "at a later time". Oops!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 11, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorry, I was just excited to put it up early... I don't think it matters in my mind. Is that wrong? That's probably wrong, right? I'll wait till the 18th. I forgot I had given a day, for some reason I thought I'd just said "at a later time". Oops!



When you said Saturday, I was assuming you meant the 18th. But if you want to put it up early, by all means do! It's your challenge after all. There is still time for another try as the entry link will be open for awhile - right?


----------



## dibbles (Sep 11, 2015)

Yet another question. My first soap is developing some ash. Is it okay to remove it, or do you want to see the cut bars exactly as they are as they cure?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 11, 2015)

My gosh 1.3% vanillin looks more like 12%! It's discolored deep dark chocolate blurring out the Brown I used. Can't even see I used a brown in there! I'm on the fence with making another...the gel cpop may have helped it reach complete color change I'm thinking. I've used a pinkish discoloring fo in the past that turned tan when gelled cpop....I do think heat can affect the discoloring process.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 11, 2015)

dibbles said:


> Yet another question. My first soap is developing some ash. Is it okay to remove it, or do you want to see the cut bars exactly as they are as they cure?



Its fine to take the ash off! Don't worry about that. You can clean them up however you want.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 11, 2015)

I did my first try yesterday, scented with Black Amber & Lavender and used some leftover bars I made from my polka dot soap experiment.. Plus a couple of the polka dot bars. We'll see how it looks after the brown kicks in!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 11, 2015)

My first attempt so far. Its kinda strange. The fragrance looks to have migrated into some of my unscented white and "Barbie" pink leaving darker streaks than the rest of the fragranced soap.

Sorry - I don't know why it linked the one picture twice.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 12, 2015)

Ooh!  You two are on the right track! Thanks for the peek!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm debating making another challenge batch. I'm not at all sure my first batch is up to snuff LOL. It's a boring lot of so so looking soaps and the DFO is not changing enough for me. Hmmmm.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Is there a different thread for our challenge results? I just made my challenge, it will have to be a hit or a fail lol as I have no more eggnog FO (from Aztec 10% Vanillan). I've never worked with such a high percentage of Vanillan before, so i poured a little bit of my 32 oz oil batch into a separate container before adding 1 oz of the FO (at 5% -.50 ppo) . I used the color of Fanta Soda in both the non scented batter & the scented batter as well as TD in both. I also left a little of the non scented to add in on top of the scented. to show the discoloration. I hanger swirled before adding the remaining TD of both. i also drizzled some of the Fanta Soda color, then dropped bubble embeds, let it sit & added embeds of cups of eggnog made with the Fanta Soda color (slightly darker) I hand made the cups. I'll get another picture of in the mold before I cut it, to show any discoloration that is happening. Oh and I did have enough to fill 3 small molds as well.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

Tried two times, both swirls are hideous b/c I suck at this (new to me) technique, mantra marbles.  I am going to try one more time.  With the same technique, **** it!  Then I will never do it again 

I just went to the Great Cakes Soap Challenge page, this technique was their challenge last month.  Almost none of the links work, I am wondering if you have to register (and pay) to get any information on them.   I understand charging a small registration fee, these things must be a pain to run, and take quite a bit of time (thanks to the folks that have done/are doing that here for being willing to do so.)  But why not make the information available afterwards?

I have to say that that is one of the reasons I love the challenges here, they are all about open information/learning from each other, which is one of the great things about soapmaking generally, people are inclined to that.  I mostly don't visit sites which are primarily "look at this pretty soap!  Pay me "x" and I will tell you how to make it!"


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 12, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> My gosh 1.3% vanillin looks more like 12%! It's discolored deep dark chocolate blurring out the Brown I used.



If you don't mind saying, lp, what was the FO?

I used BBs Oatmeal Stout (7.7%) with a splash of Vanilla Select (10-14%) and it's not dark enough for me.  Well, maybe if it was blended together better and all was the color of the spots.  But I didn't want to risk acceleration, nor split off my oils before adding lye so that I could add the DFO to just a portion of it.  

Mine def gelled. I popped it into a preheated oven, then just used the oven light for additional energy input.


----------



## newbie (Sep 12, 2015)

You have to pay to see any of her tutorials, either be registering for the challenge or buying the tutorial afterward. They will never be posted for free. You should be able to see all the soaps that were entered thought, which might give you some ideas, or go to peoples blogs where they explain what they did. I know some people used squirt bottles to lay down their various colors on the marble part, before doing the mantra.

Maybe I can dig something up.

They don't start pouring until about 6 minutes in on this one, if you would prefer to skip watching people SB:[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOkR9s-49Q[/ame]

And this one they start pouring at 7 min, same people. This one is interesting in that the batter is at super heavy trace when they swirl but they still make it work. Good to see how people manage a situation they don't expect:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3E0wg2ASDM[/ame]

Here is Teresa Mahoney's blog complete with videos of all her tries (4, I think):
https://nourishinghandmadebodycare.wordpress.com/2015/08/14/mantra-marbles-soap-challenge/


----------



## not_ally (Sep 12, 2015)

The "entered soaps" link doesn't work either.  I did go to people's blogs and also googled/YouTubed, so don't spend time doing that for me, Newb, I think (cross-eyed from watching videos   I am good there.  

I don't even want to see *her* tutorials that much, more the ones that the winners made, and those you generally can find on the net.  The fact that I couldn't get any of the links to work just made me think about soapy information sharing, I guess.  Some sites are really good about combining the two - ie; lots of information about how things are done, as well as being effective about selling their own stuff.  It must take a lot of time, and it is rare, but I think it is worth it in terms of good-will and return visits, though.

ETA:  I don't want to slam on Amy Warden too hard, either, even though it seems as if I am.  I have seen some posts/video tutes from her that were interesting and shared good information.  I just don't think that the challenges fall into the sharing category, so much.


----------



## newbie (Sep 12, 2015)

First, second and third place winners, just so you can see them. I don't know why the link doesn't work but one month, she was using her new platform and there were some glitches:


----------



## Saponista (Sep 12, 2015)

What part are you struggling with on the mantra marbles not_ally? Can we see a pic of your attempts? Someone may be able to offer some suggestions to help you improve it.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 12, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> If you don't mind saying, lp, what was the FO?
> 
> I used BBs Oatmeal Stout (7.7%) with a splash of Vanilla Select (10-14%) and it's not dark enough for me.  Well, maybe if it was blended together better and all was the color of the spots.  But I didn't want to risk acceleration, nor split off my oils before adding lye so that I could add the DFO to just a portion of it.
> 
> Mine def gelled. I popped it into a preheated oven, then just used the oven light for additional energy input.



Vanilla milk from mad oils. When I post my entry I'll explain how I split it up and the specifics of it all.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 12, 2015)

That #1 is just my style.  Something about black, white and gray that grabs and holds on.  And the black dots  - they give me hope for the dfo challenge!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 12, 2015)

I have anniversary this weekend.  I forgot.  Oops.  So,  Sunday or Monday.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

So would you guys prefer I stick w/the original timeline and post the official thread the 18th or should I post it today? Seems some people want it up early but others later (I'm sorry I've caused confusion!)


----------



## traderbren (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm happy with whatever date to open, as long as the closing date stays the same. I want my Baby Poop colored soap to discolor as long as possible!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh yeah, closing date won't change.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 13, 2015)

Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm happy either way. I only just made my soap so I need to give it some time to change colour so I won't be putting it up this week.


----------



## traderbren (Sep 13, 2015)

I was really not happy with the orange I used (liquid FUN dye from NG), so I just made a new batch today using the same color scheme, but with Desert Sunset Mica from Nurture. I'm hoping it looks less like baby poop, and hopefully this FO discolors a bit quicker, although I'm not holding my breath. It was only supposed to discolor to a light beige.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 13, 2015)

My color choice of Fanta Soda works for the Strawberry Soda as well  the tangerine wow morphed to a pink. I'm. Also waiting for it to discolor.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 14, 2015)

Omg... PEOPLE! UGLIEST SOAP I HAVE EVER. MADE. 

EVER!! 





Someone bump the ugly soap thread.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 14, 2015)

It's cute in its own little way.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 14, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Omg... PEOPLE! UGLIEST SOAP I HAVE EVER. MADE.
> 
> EVER!!
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 14, 2015)

Tviv, I think it looks kind cool. I think it looks like some sort of halloween candy. Is that weird?

Btw, I'm waiting to post the entry thread.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 14, 2015)

I finally got my soap made, and I was happy enough with it, so far. We will see if that stays true after the cut.  Since I had melt & pour decorations and I wanted to CPOP it, I had to CPOP half of it, then pipe the top and then put in the embeds. That's okay though, because the matte white and gelled colors might look nice. If it all stays together. I forgot to spray the darn thing before piping it. I always forget something. The discoloring FO I used was BB's Turkish Mocha, which I did the bottom half of the soap with. I got a couple shots of it discoloring in my soap bowl already so hopefully it will discolor good. At first I panicked and thought it was he coffee grounds doing it, but I put those in my red portion too before I colored and the soap stayed fine. Whew. I used BB's 1st distilled Peppermint Essential Oil for the red top half. I made a pretty bad attempt at melt and pour peppermints and some sort of shavings for decorations. I put some coffee grounds in for exfoliation. There is a gold mica line separating the discoloring FO section and the red section. I tried to make it smooth and straight but...we will see! 

Anyway, thanks for looking, and I am just really happy that I finally got to play! Everyone's soaps look awesome!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 14, 2015)

NA, I've already made another one which is turning out waaay better. I'm mostly irritated because I wasted 4 ounces of Black Amber Lavender.. That stuff ain't cheap! 


Tviv, I think it looks kind cool. I think it looks like some sort of halloween candy. Is that weird?


Um.. Yes. My soap is butt ugly... It's has warts!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 15, 2015)

That's really pretty Twysted! I can't wait to see the inside


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you Viv! LOL that soap does not have warts! You give me the giggles. If it did it would be okay because Halloween is coming up, plus it does have the Halloween candy look. I think the 'background' discoloring FO looks kind of dark and stormy and actually pretty darn cool.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm finally going to make mine today! I hope I have enough time for it to discolour


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 15, 2015)

TVivian said:


> NA, I've already made another one which is turning out waaay better. I'm mostly irritated because I wasted 4 ounces of Black Amber Lavender.. That stuff ain't cheap!
> 
> 
> Tviv, I think it looks kind cool. I think it looks like some sort of halloween candy. Is that weird?
> ...



Hahahahaha....  it has warts....  hahaha.... I gotta tell ya, that made me laugh.... I'm exhausted, can't fall asleep even after a 14 hour shift and I gotta be back at work in 9 hours, and I was feeling pretty dang pissy...  and then I read about soap warts.... definitely put me in a better frame of mind... LOL


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

That is *super* pretty, TP.  It will be cool to see what the cut bars look like, and what happens with discoloration.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm waffling on doing a drop swirl with BB Nag Champa, BB Honey Beeswax and a vanilla that discolors a very dark brown.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's the top, that yellow better discolour!!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty!  I think a lot of us are threatening our soaps that they had better discolor (for a change .


----------



## traderbren (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 15, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Pretty!  I think a lot of us are threatening our soaps that they had better discolor (for a change .




Yes definitely!! It feels all wrong wishing for it!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm an American and I will say I preferred the English chocolate and ice cream I tried to the American varieties I'm used to. English ice cream was slightly less sweet yet richer. And Cadbury chocolate OMG.


----------



## traderbren (Sep 15, 2015)

My second attempt is not discoloring at all after close to 2 days. So today I tried one last attempt with a 4% vanillin FO. (My other one was only 2%). If this doesn't discolor, well, I guess I still have soap...


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 15, 2015)

traderbren said:


> My second attempt is not discoloring at all after close to 2 days. So today I tried one last attempt with a 4% vanillin FO. (My other one was only 2%). If this doesn't discolor, well, I guess I still have soap...




Oh no don't say that! Mine is only 2.3% and I don't think I have any others with vanillin


----------



## traderbren (Sep 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> Oh no don't say that! Mine is only 2.3% and I don't think I have any others with vanillin


I'm still holding out hope that my second attempt discolors some! It was my last shot of getting the color scheme I was going for. My third attempt was blue, which is definitely NOT Baltimore Orioles colors...


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you!!

I've CPOP mine so I'm hoping that will help things along. It's right in its gel phase now and looks darker but I know that is just the gel


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 15, 2015)

Sonya the swirl is gorgeous!  The discolor against the bit of white will really make it pop.


----------



## osso (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty soap, Sonya!

Dixie, how is the Honey Beeswax from BB? I've been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful soap Sonya! That swirl is gorgeous!!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 15, 2015)

I made a second batch on Sunday, unmolded it yesterday, cut this afternoon. So far I'm hopeful...looks nice so far. Now the darkening demands begin...


----------



## Saponista (Sep 15, 2015)

Mine isn't darkening as much as I had hoped. The left over pot I mixed my fragrance in went tar brown as I left it for two days before cleaning it. (Yes I am that horrifyingly lazy, and I had a hangover lol) unfortunately the soap isn't following suit with the same level of darkening. Any ideas of how to speed it up?


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 15, 2015)

Mine discolored right in the pitcher. It actually looks as if it's been colored with mica ... Luckily, I used a fragrance that Galaxy is familiar with, so she can vouch that this is the color the FO discolors to. (Mike's "Honey").


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 15, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Mine isn't darkening as much as I had hoped. The left over pot I mixed my fragrance in went tar brown as I left it for two days before cleaning it. (Yes I am that horrifyingly lazy, and I had a hangover lol) unfortunately the soap isn't following suit with the same level of darkening. Any ideas of how to speed it up?



Try a piece in a hot water wash. My water heater is set to 130 degrees F. My soaps are so dark they're almost black (they were fully gelled in the oven cpop). I had leftover batter in a silicone round mold that was still caramel. It wasn't gelled. It developed quite a bit of ash, so I ran under very hot water....two days later it finally turned almost as much as the gelled bars. The rounds had sat out on counter for a good 2-3 days before I did the water thing. Two or so days later they had finally turned.

Worth a try!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 15, 2015)

I unmolded mine. Mine discolored right in the pitcher, too, thank goodness, because I had only one shot. It seems to be trucking right along. I will leave it out of the mold overnight and cut it in the morning. It's been slightly less than 24 hours since I put it to bed. It's hardening up nicely but I don't want to cut it too soon. I have to work tomorrow evening at the 48 hour mark so I will take some pictures of it right before I head off to work. So far so good, it didn't fall apart out of the mold, but I need a planer pretty badly. Happy enough though! And the smell is diviiiine. I will be making this blend again.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

I only have one soap to enter, I did two, but forgot to photograph the second loaf before cutting.  I am going to post both on this thread, though, even though neither is beautiful.  They do smell good though!

I used the exact same FO's (a DFO - BB's Black Amber Lavendar for the plain batter, and a non-DFO - Gemlite's Lavendar for the colored parts) for both batches.  With the first I CPOP'ed the way I usually do, in a 150 degree oven for an hour.  The second one I forgot about (took the dogs out for a walk and lost track)  so it was probably twice as long.  

The second is SO much darker.  I just thought that was kind of cool.  The top was kind of crinkly and ugly, so I wouldn't do this as a matter of course unless I was OK w/planing the soap, but it was interesting to see the difference.

ETA: Newb and Saponista, if you see this, I meant to reply to your response earlier on my mantra marbles questions.  I kept typing the replies out and then losing them, plus it was a horrible day (am moving) anyway.  But I really did appreciate your thoughts, and the efforts you went to to help me trouble shoot.  I am just giving up on that one for a while.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmmm ... That's interesting. I CPOP'd mine and already (less than two hours), what was supposed to be a bright yellow has turned into a Halloween orange. At least on top. So, I guess I can plan on making another attempt. I am, however, verrrry interested in cutting this one and seeing what has become of the soap.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks lionprincess I will give one of my bars the hot water treatment today and see if I can speed them up.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 16, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I only have one soap to enter, I did two, but forgot to photograph the second loaf before cutting.  I am going to post both on this thread, though, even though neither is beautiful.  They do smell good though!
> 
> I used the exact same FO's (a DFO - BB's Black Amber Lavendar for the plain batter, and a non-DFO - Gemlite's Lavendar for the colored parts) for both batches.  With the first I CPOP'ed the way I usually do, in a 150 degree oven for an hour.  The second one I forgot about (took the dogs out for a walk and lost track)  so it was probably twice as long.
> 
> ...


I don't need a picture of it in the mold. Only when its cut and sometime after 48 hours.


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 16, 2015)

So here is my challenge piece for the dfo challenge, this is the darkest fo I have used so far with a 10% vanillin content. I used 32 oz of oils, & 1 ounce of fragrance at .50 ppo. I used Titanium Dioxide, & 'Fanta Soda Color (strawberry kind)'. This is my only try, I love trying to show the discoloration the fo makes the soaps go through. I think this will continue to discolor.

my mold before un-molding & cutting-





after the cut-





24 hours later-





after 48 hours!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 16, 2015)

V. pretty, skayc!  I really like the way it discolored.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is what mine looked like when I unmolded it late last night, and then when I cut it this morning. It's trucking right along! I have to say I'm happy enough with it. I could pick...my mica lines need to be thicker, but it will do. It was much straighter this time though! Yay! I hope to really learn how to make them either straight or crooked as I see fit .And thank goodness it turned out okay, because I only had enough of this FO for one attempt, and not really sure that any of the other FO's in the cabinet discolor much. I try not to get them. I know I have one that does a little, and a couple left out of my BB Fall Fragrance sampler that *might*, which is why I had this one. But thanks to this, I'm no longer afraid of them!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 16, 2015)

Skayc, your last soap picture looks like you have a cherry right in the middle of the soap. That is so neat looking!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 16, 2015)

TP, that is gorgeous, and a perfect demo for this challenge.  And I am not generally one for fancy tops, so even more impressive.   I have a feeling I know where one of my votes is going


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 16, 2015)

TP, That is gorgeous! I love it! Perfect color combo and a lovely mica line!

Skayc, I love your little Fanta soda pop bottles on top! So clever! 

I'm really liking all of these!


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 16, 2015)

Well, got one done, not too pleased though, this one discolored nice, but my Vikings Purple and Gold swirl ended up pale and muddy. If I don't get a chance to do another one, I'll post this one on the official thread once it opens.

I used BB's Black Amber & Lavendar as well (seems to be a popular FO).  I poured off three 10 oz. portions and put the FO in main batch only.  I colored one small portion with BB's UM Violet/UM Blue combo, colored one with BB Yellow Mica/Sparkly Gold Mica combo, and left one portion uncolored/unscented.

In the mold:




Cut at 24-ish hours:



Cut bars at 1 week:


----------



## TVivian (Sep 16, 2015)

I just cut this one. It's espresso, dark rich chocolate and peppermint EO. Going to attempt one more with these fragrances today.


----------



## lovinglife (Sep 16, 2015)

I am so jealous of all these beautiful soaps!  I must know what you use for color.  I try to keep mine pretty natural and use things like rose clay for a pink color but even that if I get it too dark turns my bubbles and rag colors.  What type of colorants do you use that don't stain your wash rags?  Can you tell I am still a beginner?


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 16, 2015)

Cut mine today. As you can see, the bright "Steelers" gold/yellow I was hoping for became a brown on the top over night. I fully expect the yellow inside to turn to brown as it cures. I think I will try this again without CPOPing as the FO discolored batter remnants in the pitcher have remained yellow. I also think that I will try this w/out adding FO to the other parts of the batter to see if I can maintain a true red, blue, black and white. 

On a side note: I don't think I did too bad for my first attempt at a butterfly swirl.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Cut mine today. As you can see, the bright "Steelers" gold/yellow I was hoping for became a brown on the top over night. I fully expect the yellow inside to turn to brown as it cures. I think I will try this again without CPOPing as the FO discolored batter remnants in the pitcher have remained yellow. I also think that I will try this w/out adding FO to the other parts of the batter to see if I can maintain a true red, blue, black and white.
> 
> On a side note: I don't think I did too bad for my first attempt at a butterfly swirl.



Oh, that elusive butterfly - I think your swirl is beautiful.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 16, 2015)

TVivian said:


> View attachment 16578
> 
> 
> I just cut this one. It's espresso, dark rich chocolate and peppermint EO. Going to attempt one more with these fragrances today.



I love the little heart in the soap on the lower right. Very pretty soaps.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, the pretty soaps are coming on in droves now!  Really like all of these.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 16, 2015)

My first attempt, which I made ten days ago, is a flop. The DFO (NG vanilla extract) did it's job, but the blue is so washed out you can't really see it's blue, and my pretty swirl in the column did not swirl, it just sat there because the batter thickened up too quick. I'm going to try another batch tonight, using a different mold and pattern.

Freshly cut after unmolding



After curing for 10 days


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the compliments! I am a fancy topper because I was a hobby cake decorator, and I helped a very good friend of mine who did it as a side business for a few years. I know I've said I had to give it up because of the fibro, and being able to do it again some with soap just tickles me sooooooo much--especially because I don't have to delicately transfer tiers of wedding cake across town. I will definitely be trying cake and pie soaps soon, as soon as I get a little more confidence back. (And some silicone round molds.)

We have some beautiful, beautiful soaps made here! You guys are rockin it! And Tviv, are you as much in love with the mixture of coffee and peppermint as I am? I can't wait to order more of that FO and make more of that soap. Waiting 6 weeks to use it has me twitching, and  the girls at work have already claimed dibs on this little 4-bar batch once it's adult enough to let loose of.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 17, 2015)

So many pretty soaps! I hope attempt #2 is much nicer than the first. If not, there will be a third attempt LOL. 

I did make an oops though (of course)... I grabbed the wrong batchlet and poured it as the base in the slab and didn't realize it until I had already started pouring my dots. It meant all my planning was off and now the DFO portion is the base, not part of the swirl. Ugh!. 

We will see if the oops turns out to be a happy accident


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine isn't going to DC in time


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 17, 2015)

Sonya, you have until the 23rd! Thats almost a week away. That should be plenty of time to see some discoloration at least. Even if its not the final one.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 17, 2015)

There will definitely be no CPOPing of the second attempt. That yellow has become brown so fast. And it's "eating" my swirl. Love the scent, but it's definitely one that you better have a plan in place to work with.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 17, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sonya, you have until the 23rd! Thats almost a week away. That should be plenty of time to see some discoloration at least. Even if its not the final one.




It should be but it's really not changing at all


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 17, 2015)

When will the official challenge thread be posted so we can show our results?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 17, 2015)

12 am eastern tonight/tomorrow does that make sense?


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh pants!! I used a pale yellow in my soap with the FO in it but I don't have any of it without the yellow colour!! Never mind, it's not changing colour anyway so probably wouldn't be able to enter even if I'd remembered that pic.


----------



## mintle (Sep 18, 2015)

ouch almost missed it - can I still sign in if I make it on time??


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes. You can sign up until the entry thread closes.

Please copy and paste the sign up list with your name added to the end!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 18, 2015)

Warm water didn't do the trick so they are now in the airing cupboard. Fingers crossed.

They have discoloured a bit now.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 18, 2015)

My second try,  the bottom left picture is fresh out of the mold, bottom right is freshly cut, and the top portion shows the discoloration after a couple of days.  
I was going for a Brambleberry/Soap Making Forum color way (has anyone ever noticed the color similarities?) with the brown, sage green and cream tones, but it looks like my other colors got eaten by the discoloration.  It smells lovely though, a blend of BB Vanilla Select and Turkish Mocha.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 18, 2015)

I love the mould it's beautiful


----------



## newbie (Sep 19, 2015)

A bit of a diversion, but I am doing the December challenge and was thinking about it. First, would people prefer to skip that month because of the holidays? Too busy for soaping a challenge? 

Whether it's for December or we take a break and I do January instead, would people prefer to do a technique challenge or a design challenge? If there is an overwhelming desire for one over the other, I have ideas for each. Next month is a technique challenge. I can't remember what we have on the docket for November, to be honest.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm game for any of it LOL. But what do you mean by design?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm going to try challenge attempt number three LOL. The blue came out nice but the pattern is muddy, poor color choices I think. So I'm giving it one more attempt to see what I can create.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 19, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I love the mould it's beautiful



Thank you.  They are actually M&P embeds.  That was the color my sage was _supposed _to be.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> A bit of a diversion, but I am doing the December challenge and was thinking about it. First, would people prefer to skip that month because of the holidays? Too busy for soaping a challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it's for December or we take a break and I do January instead, would people prefer to do a technique challenge or a design challenge? If there is an overwhelming desire for one over the other, I have ideas for each. Next month is a technique challenge. I can't remember what we have on the docket for November, to be honest.




I can always make time to soap!! 

Regarding technique v design I don't have a preference tbh as both challenge me in completely different ways.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Sep 19, 2015)

I vote we have a decemeber challenge!

I actually see awesomeness on both sides of that question, so I'm happy either way no matter what comes up


----------



## Saponista (Sep 19, 2015)

I'd like a December challenge. Maybe a design one? I feel like I want to put my creative hat on, but I can't remember what is up for Nov. I liked galaxy's little twist in this one, made me put my creative hat on.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 19, 2015)

I really need to think about doing the video for October!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 19, 2015)

"You see.... what had happened was..."

I just checked on attempt number three and realized as soon as I took the lid off that I had forgotten to put the tray with my mold on it in the fridge to prevent gel.... _facepalm_ .... some days I should not be allowed to play with sharp toys or go out without a babysitter ... LOL...

I didn't plan on gelling, so I have no idea what these colors will turn out to be, but I guess we'll find out when I cut sometime in the next 24 hours...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just to throw in there, I'm doing November. It's the tilted zebra hanger swirl. I've been working on my challenge post, and decided to up the entry date some to accommodate the states thanksgiving holiday. I'm working out the specifics now, and will consult the leading group for finalization soon.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm up for all challenges, December or or any other time of the year. All methods and designs are intriguing so I say do what ever feels right - I'm game!


----------



## newbie (Sep 19, 2015)

Oops, sorry! I thought you were doing October, LP, but that's Sonya, I see. 

By a design challenge, I mean that, like this challenge, there are some specifics set out and you have to figure out the design of your soap within those parameters,  but you can use whatever techniques you like. A technique challenge is kind of the opposite, in many ways. You have to use a specific technique but the colors and structure of the soap are up to you. 

If people are up for putting the effort in for a challenge in December, I will happily do it! It will not be Christmas/holiday themed.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 19, 2015)

Putting the soap in a warm environment has really speeded up the colour change.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 19, 2015)

newbie said:


> A bit of a diversion, but I am doing the December challenge and was thinking about it. First, would people prefer to skip that month because of the holidays? Too busy for soaping a challenge?
> 
> Whether it's for December or we take a break and I do January instead, would people prefer to do a technique challenge or a design challenge? If there is an overwhelming desire for one over the other, I have ideas for each. Next month is a technique challenge. I can't remember what we have on the docket for November, to be honest.



I'm up for a December challenge.  How about just an "anything goes Christmas/Winter Solstice/Yule/Hanukkah/other" challenge?  There are so many possibilities for the winter holidays!!



Sonya-m said:


> I really need to think about doing the video for October!!



Oooo, did I miss the announcement of what's up for October??


----------



## newbie (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, the problem with doing that in December is that soap isn't due until the end of the month and it wouldn't be cured at all so not usable for this holiday. 

People used to post ideas in the photo section in that vein though- "post your best holiday soaps" could definitely go up for the next 2 months as people finish up their soaps for the holidays.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok so I cut attempt number three and I'm on the fence about the results. This batch gelled on its own because I forgot to put it in the fridge to prevent it, but it was a nice slow even gel all the way to the edges, so there is that.

The indigo is green for some reason, but I'm thinking it will morph now that it's been cut and is exposed to air. The DFO portion has already turned brown on the outer surface of the soap (thanks to gelling no doubt) but you can see by the inside that it started out cream colored. We will see what this morphs into over the next few days.

My first attempt might actually end up being the best, if for no other reason than the DFO is so very brown. The blue wasn't saturated, since this was pre indigo in with the lye method. Dunno....

Immediately after cutting attempt number 1



After 24 hrs



After a week or more


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 20, 2015)

Just saw Viv's entry - it's beautiful!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 20, 2015)

Sonya, it blew me away. I toss my hands in the air cuz nothing I made is even close to pretty, let alone looks like the other entries LOL.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 20, 2015)

Yep it's absolutely beautiful! Well done tviv


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 20, 2015)

===tossing my hands in the air in frustration===

Attempt number three has darkened up so deep as to be so much mud. 

I'm a stubborn woman and I may just make a fourth attempt tonight. I'm determined to produce something decent dammit LOL


----------



## TVivian (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks ladies! It's a technique I've done before so I was pretty sure it would have a good result with the DFO's. I have a feeling the dark brown will migrate after some time.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 20, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> ===tossing my hands in the air in frustration===
> 
> Attempt number three has darkened up so deep as to be so much mud.
> 
> I'm a stubborn woman and I may just make a fourth attempt tonight. I'm determined to produce something decent dammit LOL




Do one more Gigi!! 4th time is a charm!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 20, 2015)

When is the closing date?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 20, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Do one more Gigi!! 4th time is a charm!



LOL TVivian I am planning it as we speak hahahaha you enabler you hahahaha

I actually like the way the last batch worked as far as thin pour and ability to work with it. And I think had the batch not gelled, the pink and the blue might have worked out quite nicely, but they came out uber dark because of gel. So I'm thinking I might duplicate it but go way way way lighter on the colors and see if it gives it the vibrancy without going mega dark. Hmmmm.... or maybe a different plan..... hmmm......


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 20, 2015)

Saponista said:


> When is the closing date?


The 23rd


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 20, 2015)

Argh!  My challenge soap is mocking me.  I decided to go FO instead of EO and the stupid FO overheated on me.  Now I've got a big butt crack down the middle of my loaf that I tried to smoosh back together but it's just not happening.  Pretty sure I got full gel but of course I forgot the sodium lactate so fingers crossed I will be able to unmold tomorrow.  Not sure my color scheme is gonna turn out either . . . I was going for Harley Davidson colors but it kinda looks like pumpkin barf at the moment.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2015)

TViv - stunning entry. I really need to step up my creativity.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 20, 2015)

Alrighty,I did attempt number four. I used less indigo in the hopes it will gel to a lighter shade than the last batch did. I almost SB too much yet again UGH! But I think this one will be pretty. We will see tomorrow. Got my fingers and toes crossed LOL

ETA I also didn't realize that lime basil would accelerate trace on me. Lately I feel like the soapy gremlins are on a mission to mess with me geez hahaha


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh geez Viv...way to blow it out of the waters! Those are beautiful, just like your showcase swap! Beautiful work.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks galaxy, I am waiting to make sure my soap is as discoloured as it is going to go, but didn't want to miss the date!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy.... I made the fourth attempt last night and cut it before heading to work.... I'm excited because I think I *finally* have a nice one! Can't wait to see the DFO morph when I get home tonight


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm hoping mine discolors more in the next 24 hrs . . . right now it's still looking like pumpkin barf.  And my extra surprise looks like it didn't work out because I went too light on the colorant, bummer 

I also have to razz TVivian about busting out another superb pasito-style soap for the challenge.  It's like the caffeinated version of her awesome showcase swap soap so extra bonus points from me!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 21, 2015)

LOL doriette she puts my puny efforts to shame for sure


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> LOL doriette she puts my puny efforts to shame for sure




Noooo! Nope! I reject this haha! Everyone's soaps are gorgeous. I'm always so impressed with what everyone does! I think I just really love soap and I get WAYYYYYY too into it! 

I probably won't participate in December because I'll be moving out of my house in November and living with my in-laws until January when my new house is ready! No soaping for an entire month. I don't know what I'll do with myself!


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I probably won't participate in December because I'll be moving out of my house in November and living with my in-laws until January when my new house is ready! No soaping for an entire month. I don't know what I'll do with myself!




I know that feeling - our new house is going to be ready 13th Nov so other than the October SMF video tutorial I won't be soaping until after the move!!

Ps mine hasn't discoloured at all!!


----------



## osso (Sep 22, 2015)

Well done, TViv. You never fail to impress!


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 22, 2015)

Not only has Tvivian blown this challenge out of the water, she used the same company and scent as I did.  Sigh...  I so can't post that one now - it is too sad in comparison.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 22, 2015)

Please please post! Remember that although this is a competition it is also a learning and growth experience. 

Does everyone feel that if I extended the time to this Sunday that would be better? It seems that very few people have entered thus far. You all can pm me if you think I could've made improvements on the challenge. I probably should've made it less complex. I think I drove people out with that. 

It also seems many people are waiting for their FO to discolor still. What do you think? extension to the 27th at 11:59 pm? That gives 3 days to vote.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

kchaystack, you have to post yours!!! I feel like these challenges are about challenging yourself, not competing with others. I've made that soap before so I have an advantage! What I wanted to get out of it was to make a tutorial video (which I did) and to see if the DFO's migrate when used as an embed. So I feel like I learned something and took something away from the challenge. That's what it's about, so please post! 

Pretty please!


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 22, 2015)

Galaxy, I would be on board with extending even though my second attempt will hit the 48 hour mark in about one hour. As far as the challenge being too complex ... nope. If the goal is for everyone to experiment with and learn new techniques, this challenge was right in line with that. The challenge has made me think about different ways to work "with" a DFO rather than just making a solid color soap. I think it has done the same for others. So, in that regard, your challenge has met and exceeded the stated goal. 

Besides, it's not a "Challenge" if it's not "challenging". 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 22, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Not only has Tvivian blown this challenge out of the water, she used the same company and scent as I did.  Sigh...  I so can't post that one now - it is too sad in comparison.



Post it!! You can always call it Whole Foods or John Deere green if that makes you feel better!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Galaxy, I would be on board with extending even though my second attempt will hit the 48 hour mark in about one hour. As far as the challenge being too complex ... nope. If the goal is for everyone to experiment with and learn new techniques, this challenge was right in line with that. The challenge has made me think about different ways to work "with" a DFO rather than just making a solid color soap. I think it has done the same for others. So, in that regard, your challenge has met and exceeded the stated goal.
> 
> Besides, it's not a "Challenge" if it's not "challenging".
> 
> Just my 2 cents.




Agreed! Galaxy, the challenge was great.. And you've been amazing at explaining it and answering all of our questions!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 22, 2015)

Galaxy, I've enjoyed this challenge. I haven't posted yet because I made a 2nd attempt with an FO that was supposed to discolor to tan, but didn't, and then decided to try again over the weekend and my 48 hours aren't up until today. At that point I'm going to decide on my first or third attempt and upload. My 2nd attempt won't discolor in time anyway, so leaving the deadline or extending it won't matter for me.


----------



## osso (Sep 22, 2015)

Definitely a good challenge. It got me to design in a way I otherwise wouldn't have, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you guys. I'll wait and see if a few more people would like me to extend it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

I would love the extension but I don't think it's going to DC for me -typical isn't it! I guarantee it would have if I didn't want it to!!


----------



## mintle (Sep 22, 2015)

I have already made 3 batches and it was challenging indeed. All three have hit the trace very fast, with the first two being uber quick (or even soap on a stick in case of a vanilla-scented part of the batter). I have the third attempt sitting in the mold so I will not make it on time and since I have had to proceed fast due to the thickening I skipped the TD as an additive. In result I only have three colours: brown from discolouring FO, grey instead of violet  from alkanet and orange from annato. Which does not meet criteria of the challenge. ****!


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got an idea for one more batch so if you do decide to extend until 9/27 I'll go for it!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 22, 2015)

Alright. Thats 3 people (+ myself... procrastinator... so 4). If no one objects or sees this as an unfair advantage, the challenge will be extended until the 27th of this month at 11:59 pm. I will post it in the original post.

ETA:





mintle said:


> I have already made 3 batches and it was challenging indeed. All three have hit the trace very fast, with the first two being uber quick (or even soap on a stick in case of a vanilla-scented part of the batter). I have the third attempt sitting in the mold so I will not make it on time and since I have had to proceed fast due to the thickening I skipped the TD as an additive. In result I only have three colours: brown from discolouring FO, grey instead of violet  from alkanet and orange from annato. Which does not meet criteria of the challenge. ****!



I don't see why this doesn't meet the criteria as far as the colors go. There are quite a few gray or orange brands out there! And now I've extended the time so you should have more than enough time for it to discolor/be at the 48 hr + mark.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe I can redeem myself and choose a different company and design that looks better...


----------



## mintle (Sep 22, 2015)

Grrreat! I will give it another try just NOW  Thank you!


----------



## vmakkers (Sep 22, 2015)

I just got super excited that the date got extended! I made my design last night just for fun since I figured I wouldn't make the cut off. Now I'm extra impatient to go home and cut into the loaf.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 22, 2015)

I think there are a lot of us just waiting till the last minute for fragrance discolouring. I know I am! Happy with the extension though. And I really enjoyed the challenge Galaxy, you did a great job.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 22, 2015)

Since my pumpkin puke batch used a FO with .5% vanilla and is showing no signs of discoloring yet, I'm breaking out the big guns.  This time I'm using the darkest DFO I own with a whopping 16% vanilla!  My brand for this attempt will be Ghirardelli which is near and dear to my heart (and stomach)


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 22, 2015)

osso said:


> Pretty soap, Sonya!
> 
> Dixie, how is the Honey Beeswax from BB? I've been eyeing it for a while.


 
I LOVE it. I got a small bottle of it to try, and ordered a larger bottle on my next BB bottle. It smells just like yellow beeswax. Definitely honey-like, but not straight-up honey. If you want that dark, almost black/green color in the picture, you have to use the full amount BB recommends. It is a STRONG FO, so when you do that, it is a LOT of scent. When I use the bar, the whole bathroom smells like it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 22, 2015)

Living the entries!! 

Saponista - I love your Wimbledon themed soap!!!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks Sonya


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 22, 2015)

Either end date is fine by me.  I did make another batch last night with a DFO, maybe if it's better, I'll sneak back in and edit my post!!  LOL

And I also agree about the challenge, I think it's wonderful.  Although I must say I grumbled a few words in frustration of coming up with a logo!


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 23, 2015)

I understand this is a friendly challenge, and I think most of us don't see it as a serious competition. But for future challenges, I recommend not changing the rules or due dates once established -- or at least not this far down the road. It just seems fair for those who planned around the sideboards given, or who can't/don't check back after the rules are posted.  I'm not mad or anything, but I'd hate to see people be alienated by the lack of stability.  Anyway, it's not my call so maybe the founders could discuss it for future application. Thanks for hearing me out.:razz:


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm with everyone else, I don't mind the date change, either one is fine with me. I did my last attempt and don't plan on trying to squeeze another in - I've wasted too much supplies on my miserable failed attempts as it is LOL


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

Just for chuckles, I'm gonna share my failed attempts here. Feel free to cringe, giggle, tease, and make jokes. I won't mind cuz I've been doing it myself when I look at them LOL

Fail #1 - Looks like a black n white cookie from the bakery, not a bit of tiffany blue in sight, but it does make me want cookies and milk 




Fail #2 - A hot mess for sure. I grabbed the wrong container and poured the DFO portion as the base, when it was supposed to be white, and the blue went weird, coming out green instead of blue. It's a hot mess and is sitting beside my supreme pizza soap to remind me not all my bright ideas are good ones LOL.



Epic Fail #3 - Over saturated color combined with going right into gel and getting really hot yields some seriously odd looking soap. The red is pretty, and the fact that the indigo went navy blue is pretty cool, but Tiffany& Co will not be slapping their logo on this ugly beast any time soon hahaha. It too will share space on the Shelf O Shame with its ugly brethren. 



Success (aka attempt#4) - the only one that came even close. The batter got too thick too fast for the lovely wispy swirls I was aiming for, but at least it swirled and the indigo turned out the color I was trying for, and the DFO started darkening quickly. Not the best, but it sure beats its predecessors


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 23, 2015)

I would looooove for the date to be extended. I've lost my phone, which I need in order to take pictures (Also have lost my camera, I HATE fibro fog!!!!)  So once I find my phone (It's been gone 2 days now)  and charge it, and can get the pics up. I'll be good. Hopefully it turns up soon. My last pics taken were before the 48 hour mark, so I need one more shot. Ugh.  Maybe I can figure out how to take a picture with my Computer, but that's getting way technical. My Kindle is dead, too, since I charge it with my phone charger (which is also lost.)  I'm really not sure how I accomplish these things, but I do it all the time. I just found my driver's license after it being gone almost two months (laying half under my blanket chest, really???)  And my Social security card, and it's replacement, is gone. 

And not_ally thinks 'she' is absent minded........ :shock::shock:


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 23, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I'm hoping mine discolors more in the next 24 hrs . . . right now it's still looking like pumpkin barf.  And my extra surprise looks like it didn't work out because I went too light on the colorant, bummer
> 
> I also have to razz TVivian about busting out another superb pasito-style soap for the challenge.  It's like the caffeinated version of her awesome showcase swap soap so extra bonus points from me!



Please tell me I'm not the only one that thought of this...


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol!!!

Mine is starting to change!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## newbie (Sep 23, 2015)

Saponista, apparently ignorance is bliss. It never occurred to me that the CP soap WOULDN'T stick the M&P because you can drop pour M&P into CP with no problems. I waited until the first layer was set up enough to hold it, then poured the M&P directly on top. Before I poured my ITP part, I made certain the M&P was set, spritzed it with alcohol and poured. It gelled as well with no problems, although the gel was not super hot.

This is one of my other attempts but the FO didn't discolor much after weeks! It's espresso which gets dark brown normally but just turned dirty in my soap. What a big fat rip-off. I still like the soap and I get a kick out of the lambs faces inthe side and the hawkish eyes, the lemur and otter inthe other. My Rorschach soap. Holy mackerel, those are big!! How did that happen? Sorry.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

newbie said:


> Saponista, apparently ignorance is bliss. It never occurred to me that the CP soap WOULDN'T stick the M&P because you can drop pour M&P into CP with no problems. I waited until the first layer was set up enough to hold it, then poured the M&P directly on top. Before I poured my ITP part, I made certain the M&P was set, spritzed it with alcohol and poured. It gelled as well with no problems, although the gel was not super hot.



I was wondering how you did it too


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 23, 2015)

The pumpkin barf is starting to darken, there's hope yet!  I was also worried that my batch looked too similar to newbie's entry but it's starting to develop some personality.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

mrsspaceship said:


> please tell me i'm not the only one that thought of this...



lol!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 23, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> The pumpkin barf is starting to darken, there's hope yet!  I was also worried that my batch looked too similar to newbie's entry but it's starting to develop some personality.



Every time I read pumpkin barf, I very literally LOL


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> I still like the soap and I get a kick out of the lambs faces inthe side and the hawkish eyes, the lemur and otter in the other.


I don't see the lambs, I think I see eyes, maybe a rat, no lemur, nor otter..I do however see fingers, feet, a human figure, some bunnies, snakes, a rose, a bearded man with long hair..and a giant eye...I gotta stop, I can look at ceiling tile and picture stuff...I've always had a vivid imagination comes with me also being an artist.


----------



## newbie (Sep 24, 2015)

****! I wish it were standardized. It would be interesting to know what it meant, what each of us sees.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 24, 2015)

I absolutely love those newbie, how did u pour them? I see fingers and thumbs in the second image and lots of small bones in the last one. Does that make me creepy and weird?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 24, 2015)

Ahhh! I love all of the soap pics guys! Yesterday I couldn't get anything to load bigger than a tiny thumbnail (on my iPhone) so just now I got to see all of the soaps! They're all so cool and different! 

Also... I'm still waiting for a "like" option for smartphone users.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 24, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Ahhh! I love all of the soap pics guys! Yesterday I couldn't get anything to load bigger than a tiny thumbnail (on my iPhone) so just now I got to see all of the soaps! They're all so cool and different!
> 
> Also... I'm still waiting for a "like" option for smartphone users.



TVivian I don't have a like feature available either because I'm.on my tablet via tapatalk and apparently the smf doesn't have the feature enabled. I can like posts on other tapatalk channels, like on Dish or Craftster, but not on here.


----------



## newbie (Sep 24, 2015)

It's that burl pour I showed once with a dreadful color combo, but the technique remains the same. I know a few people tried it but didn't have success but I don't know what went wrong for them.

I personally am not a fan of the like button at all. It feels too much like FB and I've discovered over time how much of a message people take from a like or from not getting a like and it bothers me because the message people take from not getting liked is negative. Please don't be offended if I don't like posts much (I should just not do it at all actually).

PS. Saponista, I'm afraid it makes you a total psychopath. JK!!!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 24, 2015)

newbie said:


> It's that burl pour I showed once with a dreadful color combo, but the technique remains the same. I know a few people tried it but didn't have success but I don't know what went wrong for them.
> 
> I personally am not a fan of the like button at all. It feels too much like FB and I've discovered over time how much of a message people take from a like or from not getting a like and it bothers me because the message people take from not getting liked is negative. Please don't be offended if I don't like posts much (I should just not do it at all actually).
> 
> PS. Saponista, I'm afraid it makes you a total psychopath. JK!!!




I'm not a fan of the like either!.. But then not having it when many other members do... I worry that people take that as a sign. Just putting it out there that I would "like"every soap photo posted if I could


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

When does the voting start for this challenge? Anyone know?


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 25, 2015)

TViv ~ love the video of your entry, enough to like with thumb! 

http://youtu.be/ytjE4GNPe_s


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

Video?? There's video?? I'm clicking! Brb


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

Love the video! Where do you folks find those spouted containers? They look very convenient for thin lines.

ETA nvm I found them!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 25, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I absolutely love those newbie, how did u pour them? I see fingers and thumbs in the second image and lots of small bones in the last one. Does that make me creepy and weird?




That is what I saw too, second and last pics, I think, although I did find the sheep, the  eye and what more looked like to me a fox profile, lemurs are pretty ....well, they just look like they been hittin' the shrooms...


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mine sucks, but I posted it anyway. I think this may be my favorite vanilla so far though so at least there is that.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm surrounded by so much talent on this forum, I keep hoping that some of it rubs off on me.


----------



## Saponista (Sep 26, 2015)

I searched, but I couldn't find your burl pour newbie.

Scratch that, I found it in the end! A really interesting and different way to pour! Thanks for sharing


----------



## newbie (Sep 26, 2015)

Doriette, I don't think your soap looks like pumpkin barf at all. I really it, especially how you got all the full curved sweeps of color. Lovely!


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 27, 2015)

Doriette those are some awesome looking bars! They don't look like pumpkin barf at all!

I just realized I posted the wrong final picture.  I had a better one somewhere on this phone or tablet, dangnammit!


----------



## Saponista (Sep 27, 2015)

There are some lovely new entries, well done guys!!! I love mintle's, they look so much like the actual sweets.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 27, 2015)

newbie & jules - appreciate you saying it doesn't look like pumpkin barf . . . the first pic had so much yellow & orange that's what it looked like to me!  I think it looks so much better with the discoloration than without.

Don't know how the sweeps of color happened because the FO moved faster than expected so my ITP swirl was more gloppy than I had in mind.  And my surprise that didn't work out was glow-in-the-dark colorant added to the white portion.  I tried to get a pic last night when it was really dark in my curing room but the glow is really subtle and I couldn't get a decent pic with my crappy camera phone.

mintle's entry is making me hungry too . . . it really does look like the candy!


----------



## mintle (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you! My husband was amazed by the technology (plenthora of pipettes) behind this dotty design


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 27, 2015)

Lovely entries everyone! I'm sorry about extending the end date last minute. If I host a challenge again I'll be sure not to do that. I didn't mean for anyone to be upset by it and I sincerely hope no one is discouraged to try another challenge becasue I extended this one and caused instability.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 28, 2015)

When does voting begin and what is the protocol?  This is the first challenge I've actually followed thru on so I'm just a tad bit excited!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 28, 2015)

I didnt get a chance to redo my after photos. Stupid rain making it dark. So what I had will have to do


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 28, 2015)

Voting link: You have 3 votes

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/7QYWR77

Voting will go until 11:59 pm on the 30th. I'll announce the winners by 8 am eastern time on the 1st.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 28, 2015)

Man that was a hard decision!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2015)

I voted, but it was hard to choose. There was something I liked about each entry. I had to unjumble my mind a little, so my votes were based on

1. How well the brand color was represented (since that was the most difficult component for me)
2. How the DFO was used in the design (since that was the point of the challenge to begin with)
3. Overall look after discoloration

Well done everyone - very impressed with the entries.

Thank you Galaxy, for hosting the challenge. It was a fun one.


----------



## SunWolf (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, that was a tough choice once again, well done all...beautiful soapies.  :clap:  I can't wait to see who wins this one.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 30, 2015)

Voted, and agreed, so hard to do. I want one of them all! Or two, or four...


----------

